# We are now full time timesharing



## Mike&Edie (May 26, 2013)

Hi, Edie and I are off on a fairly grand adventure.  We are traveling from timeshare to timeshare, full time.  We are keeping detailed accounts and publishing them on our blog as we can.  We go from place to place in our Prius, stay for a week, adventure around the local sites and move on.  We rented our house out, put all our stuff in storage and hope to be on the road for 2 to 5 years.  We've started on the west coast and early this fall will move across the US to the east coast.  Next year we hope to take a repositioning cruise to Europe and tour over there, timeshare to timeshare.  We hope to return to the South Pacific and Hawaii as well on this adventure.  We would appreciate any suggestions and tips as we are fairly new to this and learning as we go.  We belong to RCI and are buying mostly last calls and specials.  We sometimes buy on Ebay.  We are negotiating for a Worldmark membership off resale.  Your thoughts would be appreciated.  We are mostly booked up through December 22 of this year, ending up in Florida. We are in Snowbird Utah as we write this, safe travels,  Mike & Edie


----------



## vacationhopeful (May 26, 2013)

Welcome to TUG!

Hope you have been hanging around reading for a few years - if not, Ron & Joan have been our regular Tuggers posting for 3+ years now about their adventures in Fulltime timesharing.

Looking forward to some of your adventures!


----------



## stmartinfan (May 26, 2013)

Would you provide a link to your blog?  It would be fun to read about your experience.


----------



## bastroum (May 26, 2013)

My wife and I are doing something similar. I guess you could call it a hybrid version of full time. We sold our house and bought a 2-bedroom condo in Las Vegas. We travel somewhere every month, however, we return to Las Vegas between trips. We have been doing this since November 2012 and are currently in Palm Desert CA. It's really been fun but as you can imagine it takes a lot of planning.

Good Luck on your adventure.


----------



## Mike&Edie (May 26, 2013)

Edie has followed TUG for years and joined last year.  We have read Ron and Joan's blog and enjoy it, got our inspiration to blog about it from them.  Our site is:  www.fulltimetimeshare.com  It shows up on Bing and Yahoo, but not google yet.  It is very much a work in progress.

We looked at buying in Las Vegas, the real estate is so attractive right now, but we really want to do extended travel far from home.


----------



## Carol C (May 26, 2013)

Ron and Joan are indeed our resident experts, and frequent posters to TUG who frequent TUG meetups. Many of us have had the pleasure of getting to know Joan and Ron over the years. Before that, Ray Harper ("Rides with Ray") was our quasi-fulltimesharer. I miss his postings and miss him alot. Anyway, it's great to have more folks onboard who're taking time to share stories. Hope to meet ya one day!


----------



## ronparise (May 26, 2013)

Wow...week to week 

There was a thread hear some time ago that explored the cheapest way to timeshare full time, and RCIs Last Calls were discussed at length, but the week to week nature of that turned me off.

Worldmark however, I think would work well. With  Worldmark you can make long term reservations....30,60, 90 days or more;  as many nights as you have credits, and mf is  inexpensive  and if you were to follow the blue season (the Desert in the summer time and the Pacific Northwest in the winter) you could get by real cheap.   The problem for many is that Worldmark Credits are not cheap to buy. But you can rent one time use credits from other owners, for not much more than mf

Ill be following your blog


----------



## bastroum (May 26, 2013)

We can't do week to week either. We go for a minimum of 2 weeks and our longest stint was 7 weeks before going home to Las Vegas.


----------



## pranas (May 26, 2013)

Looking forward to reading your blog.


----------



## Mike&Edie (May 26, 2013)

Carol C, we would be delighted to meet you at a tug get together.  How do we find out when and where?  

Ron, we have read many of your articles and enjoy your insights.  I guess we are skirting on the blue-white seasons, though the weather has been spectacular out west this year.  Lots of sunshine and not much rain, though I always worry about that.  We are on a well at our home on the California coast and I really like having running water at the house.

Week to week is kind of work, and Edie asked me if I minded.  I reflected for a minute and found that I was looking forward to the next change.  We are booked for a couple of weeks in a couple of places, only for the opportunity to see family traveling from afar to Las Vegas, and Lake Tahoe, but other than that the new normal is change every week.  Because we have booked so far in advance it removes the option of lingering comfortably in one place.  Edie says the best in not worrying about deep cleaning.


----------



## Dori (May 26, 2013)

Enjoy your most excellent adventure! We will all enjoy reading about where you go and how you like it.

Dori


----------



## sue1947 (May 26, 2013)

Mike&Edie said:


> We belong to RCI and are buying mostly last calls and specials.  We sometimes buy on Ebay.  We are negotiating for a Worldmark membership off resale.  Your thoughts would be appreciated.  We are mostly booked up through December 22 of this year, ending up in Florida. We are in Snowbird Utah as we write this, safe travels,  Mike & Edie



With Worldmark, you can belong to both II and RCI (as well as the other smaller exchange companies).  The advantage with II is their XYZ program which gives you a second week for just the cost of the exchange fee.   The second week is from a limited selection of overbuilt areas, but it's a heck of a deal.  I've used it twice at the Lawrence Welk in Escondido in January, once at Ridge Tahoe in October and Sunchaser in Fairmont Hot Springs in BC in May.  A week in a 2 BR for $174 can't be beat. 
 In addition, II has deposit first for WM which allows you to deposit a low season week's worth of credits and upgrade to a better season or size.  There is risk in that you have no control over which resort you are given to trade (dog vs gem) but you can also get some good deals in off season locations.  WM is a great trader.  For info on Worldmark, see www.wmowners.com/forum.  

Sue


----------



## blr666 (May 26, 2013)

Since you guys are staying at timeshares, can you also write a little bit about the timeshares.  Your impressions, stay again or not.   Thanks.   I am looking forward to reading about your adventure.


----------



## Mike&Edie (May 26, 2013)

Edie here, trying to reply.  To Dori, thanks.  We sure are having fun with it.  We'd appreciate any ideas and tricks that you all use to get the most bang for our buck.  Tips like Sue1947 wrote about.  Thanks.  We're hoping our Worldmark comes through soon.  BLR666-we hope we are writing what everyone would like to read about each resorts, but if you have other areas you'd like us to write about, feel free to ask.  We're trying to check out the facilities, checkin, checkout, laundry facilities, internet, what activities they have, any extra goodies, etc.  Plus, the bonus is we have a memory of our grand adventure to look back on.


----------



## susieq (May 26, 2013)

Thanks!! Looking forward to reading all about your exciting adventures ~ I've even bookmarked it!!  Thanks for letting us all travel vicariously through you! Enjoy all your adventures, and continue to tell us all about them ~ and the occasional picture would be great too. :whoopie:


----------



## mjm1 (May 26, 2013)

Mike and Edie, have a great time. Look forward to hearing about it. We have a Prius too and know that will help you travel economically but still in comfort.

Mike


----------



## Mike&Edie (May 27, 2013)

Suieq  Thanks for the comments.  The pictures are a real challenge.  Edie is the official photographer and she uses a Cannon EOS DSLR, so every picture has to be scaled down quite a bit.  I am putting pictures in and will make a concerted effort this afternoon and hope to catch up to the blog within the next couple of days.  We are off to a Tai Chi class, then a water exercise class, then we want to hit the tram to the mountain top.  The sky is clear and the views should be spectacular.  Then work on the blog.  Edie will input some costs this afternoon too. 

mjm1, Our Prius has been so good, we want to buy a new one but there is absolutely nothing wrong with this one.  I kind of want to put 300,000 miles on it.  We are a little over halfway there.  Hope you are enjoying yours as much as we enjoy ours.


----------



## ronparise (May 27, 2013)

Mike&Edie said:


> we want to buy a new one but there is absolutely nothing wrong with this one.  I kind of want to put 300,000 miles on it.  We are a little over halfway there.  Hope you are enjoying yours as much as we enjoy ours.




Ive got the same goal for another Toyota product, a 2001 Avalon and Im just over halfway there too. 

Sounds like the Prius could be the subject of another blog as you timeshare your way to 300000 miles.

Do you have a favorite mechanic, and is there a timeshare nearby??


----------



## geoand (May 27, 2013)

Mike&Edie said:


> Suieq  Thanks for the comments.  The pictures are a real challenge.  Edie is the official photographer and she uses a Cannon EOS DSLR, so every picture has to be scaled down quite a bit.



This really shouldn't be a problem.  There are several inexpensive photo software programs that can scale individual or groups of photos for email, blogs, web sites, etc.  Load them, select ones you want to export to any particular site and tell the software what type of site the photo or photos will be posted.


----------



## Mike&Edie (May 27, 2013)

Ron, no favorite mechanic, I always take it to a dealer, because it is a hybrid I've always been nervous about the local mechanic really knowing what they were doing with it.  All it has needed is routine service, except for when a tree branch, laying in wait on a rural Oregon road, went through the front end taking out the radiator, a/c and front grill.  Took it to a Toyota dealer for repairs.  Good luck with your Avalon, those are so roomy!

geoand
I'll look for the software, would you know some of the names?  Thanks,
Mike


----------



## cgeidl (May 27, 2013)

*A wonderful idea!!*

I like the idea of your adventure and plan to read your blogs. Two to five years seems like a long time. We once did a year traveling in Europe in a 16 foot long trailer and stayed in timeshares, and villas, about half the time. Also sold everything and started a US RV trip for we didn't know how long an ended after almost  a year. We met people who had done this for 10 to 20 years.
We met lots of friendly acquaintances but missed having friends close by and built a house when the year ended.
Have a great time and remember when you wake up where you are. When you don't remember it may be time to try he next adventure.


----------



## Carol C (May 27, 2013)

Mike&Edie said:


> Carol C, we would be delighted to meet you at a tug get together.  How do we find out when and where?



TUG gatherings can be spontaneous or well planned, and they do tend to be in resort locales where a critical mass of TUGgers might be at any given time. I've gone to meetups of TUGgers in Hilton Head and Orlando. Toronto TUGgers meetup regularly in Canada. Also TUGgers have met up in the Cancun area. Hint hint...you too can organize a TUG meetup during your trips. Where might you be going that you think there could be other timesharers around in the same resort area at same time you've chosen to vacation? Voila...a TUG gathering in the making!


----------



## Mike&Edie (May 27, 2013)

Two to five years is a long time, but we're almost into a year already and we've only touched the surface of things to see and do.  If we get tired, bored, sick, whatever, I'm sure we'll head back to California but...right now we want to experience it all while we can.  We are still wanting to do this is Europe for several months, and trying to figure out how to do this in the South Pacific/Hawaii.  Also, it's kind of fun seeing what we can get and where we can go.  Again, any and all ideas are appreciated on how to do this better, cheaper, etc.


----------



## geoand (May 27, 2013)

Mike&Edie said:


> geoand
> I'll look for the software, would you know some of the names?  Thanks,
> Mike



We use both Aperture (mac only) and photoshop.  There several photoshop's made by Adobe and one is under $150.

geo


----------



## Mike&Edie (May 27, 2013)

Thanks, Michael is going to check into it so he's not so frustrated.


----------



## mjm1 (May 27, 2013)

Mike&Edie said:


> Suieq
> 
> mjm1, Our Prius has been so good, we want to buy a new one but there is absolutely nothing wrong with this one.  I kind of want to put 300,000 miles on it.  We are a little over halfway there.  Hope you are enjoying yours as much as we enjoy ours.



That's great.  I am in the same boat, but not as far along with miles- only 75k in a 2006. Like you I take it to the dealer.

I love it and could easily see going on a trip like you are doing. You are giving me ideas once we retire. Put everything in storage and travel in timeshares.


----------



## Carol C (May 27, 2013)

Mike&Edie said:


> Two to five years is a long time, but we're almost into a year already and we've only touched the surface of things to see and do.  If we get tired, bored, sick, whatever, I'm sure we'll head back to California but...right now we want to experience it all while we can.  We are still wanting to do this is Europe for several months, and trying to figure out how to do this in the South Pacific/Hawaii.  Also, it's kind of fun seeing what we can get and where we can go.  Again, any and all ideas are appreciated on how to do this better, cheaper, etc.



Back when I owned a South Africa week and back when I fantasized about living in timeshares 3-6-9 months or a year...or more...ah the plans I had. I was going to piggyback South Africa timeshares when their summers coincide with our winters, and I was going to stay a month or so in Europe on the way there. Of course life had other ideas for me...but hey, dreaming was fun!


----------



## kewanee (May 28, 2013)

Looking forward to reading your blog as I have had this in the back of my mind for a while now.   I think Worldmark is a great plan for this.  Besides using credits during blue/white seasons, you can also use Inventory Specials.
Happy travels!


----------



## Mike&Edie (May 28, 2013)

mjm1  Yes, yes, and yes

CarolC  That is an excellent train of thought.  I will discuss it with Edie.  Southern hemisphere in winter and northern is summer, I like it!

kewanee:  We are falling behind in blogging, Iron Blosam is wearing us out, but we hope to post a fair bit today.  It is fun and as time goes by we will get an exact knowledge of actual expenses and post it.


----------



## jc92869 (May 29, 2013)

*How cool.*

I'm curious about your age.  We are in our mid 30's and as enticing as doing what you are doing sounds,  I don't think that we could do it financially. 

We are both nurses and the most we could do is 30-45 days  per year while still keeping our jobs. 

I'm curious about safety nets while traveling.  I'm sure that you have planned a lot for this adventure, and i'd like to know what kinds of safety nets you have in place should something go wrong.  Do you have any specialty insurances?  contingency plans should you get to a timeshare and your reservation not be available ETC.

i'll be looking forward to reading  more of your posts.


----------



## lprstn (May 29, 2013)

Does anyone know where I'd find this information? This is my dream retirement.

Can you do us a big favor and post a replay of the way you Timeshare for a year?

List resorts you own.
List Trading Companies.
List places you get your weeks.
List price per week.
List how to prepare for this venture.
List how far in advance you book your vacations.

Thanks much!


----------



## Mike&Edie (May 29, 2013)

JC92869,
Great questions!  In two months I will celebrate my 64th year of life and Edie will  celebrate 59 years on this planet.  Our health is good, we both feel the ageing processes but are mostly still robust and willing to take on the world.  Our blog is at:   http://www.fulltimetimeshare.com  and it tells more about us.  I worked 25 years in the California prison system and retired.  So I have a small fixed income that is the anchor to what Edie and I are doing.  We own a home on some acreage on the California coast and we rent that out.  There is also a mobile home with an attached studio apartment that we rent out.  The rentals exceed the mortgage by just a little bit and before too much longer will turn into just income.  So yes, you have to position yourself financially to jump out there as we have.  Through my retirement I have health insurance and there are contingencies for using it out of state and out of country.  I have life and auto insurance and that is it.  Our plan is to stay healthy; very little meat, dairy, or processed foods, mediterranean diet, etc. etc..  We are right now booking most of our stays through RCI.  We pay for them as we book them.  We are currently booked through December 22, 2013 and have paid for the rooms.  So it is not just a reservation that might get cancelled.  If something like that happened, we would greatly be inconvenienced and complain in every creative form we could think of!  We'd also go to the nearest Starbucks with one of our laptops and priceline a room for a week, or go to airbnb.com and look for a place. Good luck on your travel plans.

lprstn:  Hi, it is our dream retirement too.  Our blog is at:  http://www.fulltimetimeshare.com/  We've been working on it for a little over a week.  The itinerary page list what we are spending by the week for rooms.  I am hoping to get the first costs spreadsheet up today.  I think it will answer most of your questions.  If not you can contact us through our blog and we will do our best to respond.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (May 30, 2013)

wow, week to week is ambitious. Well good luck and God bless you on your adventure. I'm certainly jealous and hope to someday spend 4 months TSsing.


----------



## mpizza (May 30, 2013)

What a fantastic adventure! 

Looking forward to traveling vicariously with you!

Maria


----------



## Mike&Edie (May 30, 2013)

Moxjo7282:  Thank you and God bless you in your up coming four month adventure.

Maria:  We like the thought of you being out there, yet with us.  We will try not to get lazy in descriptions, activities and photo's.

Mike and Edie


----------



## charjc (May 31, 2013)

So envious of you.  Looking forward to living vicariously through your blog.  Good luck, happy trails, and God Bless


----------



## Teresa (May 31, 2013)

*Another source of 'cheap weeks' - DAELIVE*

Every so often DAELIVE will have sales of weeks for as low as $99.  Not an exchange - just buy it and use it.   Could be an additional source of weeks.


----------



## Mike&Edie (May 31, 2013)

CHARJC - Thank you.  What's so great is that many people would be able todo this if they had a little bit of retirement income.  We're still so excited about each new "home."
TERESA - Thank you for the DAE.  I had forgotten all about them.  We are always looking for new areas to look (EBay, RCI).


----------



## jc92869 (May 31, 2013)

*saw your website*

really cool.  I read the about us section and the itinerary section.

A question.   I could not find a thread  in the locations of the itinerary.  How do you choose where to go next?


----------



## Mike&Edie (May 31, 2013)

jc92869 - Good question.  Our first criteria is it has to be within a comfortable day's drive from where we are.  Sometimes that's not possible and we have longer days, but we try to keep it comfortable for us.  We go to RCI.com, sign in, and we look for any special sales and then we look for last calls.  We often open up another web page and get google maps out so we can get distances and routes while we consider where to go to next.  Using this technique, we have booked ourselves thru December 22, 2013, with just a few weeks we are looking to fill thru Last Calls, EBay, DAE, and family.  The Last Calls become available about 45 days out, so we have to wait to get within that period to see what's available for us during the times we need to fill.  On Last Calls you pay a set price, no exchanging.  

Hope this answers your question.:


----------



## Sandy (Jun 1, 2013)

*Wonderful!*

I am so happy for you and envious of the wonderful life you will have and have had with timesharing. 

I have a question: if you are already planned until Dec 2013, did you pay full price for most of these? As you mentioned, the last calls can only be booked 45 days out.  Perhaps you answer this in the blog. If so, I apologize because I posted this before reading the blog. I will go there now. 

sandy


----------



## Sandy (Jun 1, 2013)

*OK, I see*

I just read the blog and see that most of these are extra RCI extra vacation special weeks, which are available in the future and not limited to 45 days out. 

Since you enjoy eating out, have you considered Restaurant.com?  I use them regularly both in my home town and when we travel.  They usually sell for $10 to get $25 worth of food, but there are numerous specials where you can get a $25 certificate for $4 or even less. I find these to be a great value. We are now in Myrtle Beach today, and just came back from a wonderful dinner using a $25 certificate I only paid $4 for.  We had to spend $35 in order to get the $25 off, but our bill after discount was only $13.  I added a $7 tip, and this $37 meal only cost $20 with tip. 

Just a suggestion, in case you had not considered this.


----------



## momeason (Jun 1, 2013)

Mike&Edie said:


> CHARJC - Thank you.  What's so great is that many people would be able todo this if they had a little bit of retirement income.  We're still so excited about each new "home."
> TERESA - Thank you for the DAE.  I had forgotten all about them.  We are always looking for new areas to look (EBay, RCI).


Trading Places International. Condo direct and Endlessvacations and of course 
TUG.

I also have a Prius..2006 with 112,000. We did a six week timeshare adventure last year and are planning another this fall.
I would love a new one but like you want to go for 300,000 miles. I know I can do it but you will beat us to it!


----------



## MichaelColey (Jun 2, 2013)

Also, if you use Restaurant.com enough, you might consider an RCI Platinum membership.  One of the perks is that you get a free $25 Restaurant.com certificate every month.  If you value them at $4 and can use 12 a year, that just about covers the Platinum membership costs.

Michael





Sandy said:


> I just read the blog and see that most of these are extra RCI extra vacation special weeks, which are available in the future and not limited to 45 days out.
> 
> Since you enjoy eating out, have you considered Restaurant.com?  I use them regularly both in my home town and when we travel.  They usually sell for $10 to get $25 worth of food, but there are numerous specials where you can get a $25 certificate for $4 or even less. I find these to be a great value. We are now in Myrtle Beach today, and just came back from a wonderful dinner using a $25 certificate I only paid $4 for.  We had to spend $35 in order to get the $25 off, but our bill after discount was only $13.  I added a $7 tip, and this $37 meal only cost $20 with tip.
> 
> Just a suggestion, in case you had not considered this.


----------



## Mike&Edie (Jun 2, 2013)

Sandy, thanks for the info.  That's what we're loving about TUG, all the great ideas.  We are not sure how to use the restaurant.com certificates but we'll figure it out along the way and let you know.  Sounds great!  
momeason - thanks for the extras to look into.  Appreciate it.
Michael Coley-Thanks.  We'll look into the Platinum to see if it will work for us.

We love TUG!  Thanks.


----------



## lprstn (Jun 4, 2013)

Sounds great! Can't wait to see how your adventure goes. I want to be like you when I grow up :-D


----------



## DonnaD (Jun 4, 2013)

*rci platinum advantages*

Mike Coley, Could you please explain the advantages of the platinum rci membership?  I don't knw anything about it and wonder if it could be a good choice for us as we try to do more traveling in retirement.
Thanks in advance.
Donna


----------



## Mike&Edie (Jun 4, 2013)

lprstn - just check in and see how we're doing.  Learning new things everyday!
Donna D - I'd love to hear the advantages too.


----------



## mkeller7281 (Jun 6, 2013)

*Get well*

Best wishes to Donna D and her husband for the challenges they are currently overcoming.  If so inclined, a prayer for health would be nice.


----------



## AnnaS (Jun 6, 2013)

What a great adventure you are on.  Enjoy and will definitely be reading your  blog.  Someone else on another board is doing something very similar to both of you.  Not week to week though.  I think I would also prefer at least two weeks if we were going to move around so much.  Have fun and be safe!!!!


----------



## Mike&Edie (Jun 6, 2013)

AnnaS-Could you please tell us what other board you are talking about?  We are always on the lookout for new ideas and how to do it better, cheaper, nicer, etc.  Also, we sometimes go for two weeks but we have found so far that by the end of one week, we are ready to go and explore new territory.  So much to see.


----------



## AnnaS (Jun 7, 2013)

Mike&Edie said:


> AnnaS-Could you please tell us what other board you are talking about?  We are always on the lookout for new ideas and how to do it better, cheaper, nicer, etc.  Also, we sometimes go for two weeks but we have found so far that by the end of one week, we are ready to go and explore new territory.  So much to see.



I hope it's okay to post - this is the most recent,

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3121140

If not, my apologies.


----------



## momeason (Jun 7, 2013)

I cannot imagine spending $40,000/yr in MFs and 10k-12k per month.
Very expensive retirement. 
Our TUG full timers seem to be much more frugal. It is not necessary to own 
a bunch of timeshares to stay in timeshares every week. 
I traveled 14 weeks last year while owning the points allocation for 1 two bedroom week.
Most of us have learned how to maximize our timeshares. This man is having fun but at a cost I certainly could not afford. 
I love Mike and Edie's blog because they are frugal. Travel on a budget. More realistic for most of us!


----------



## pranas (Jun 7, 2013)

Actually, the 40K is included in the $10-12k per month. It was explained in a later post,  still quite nigh.


----------



## momeason (Jun 7, 2013)

pranas said:


> Actually, the 40K is included in the $10-12k per month. It was explained in a later post,  still quite nigh.



I thought it might be included, but $120k plus per year spent for 2 people is more than I can afford.
Mike and Edie are shooting for $2500 per month I believe..really low.

I spend months planning 6 week trips. Would not be able to do that in full time timesharing. Sounds really cool though.


----------



## Mike&Edie (Jun 7, 2013)

momeason - We think we can do it for under $2,000 a month - and that's lodging, food, and entertainment.  We spent a lot more in the beginning of our adventure because we had to be in Tahoe area, and Las Vegas area, due to family so we didn't book specials and sales.  Paid much more.  We're excited because we know most people would be able to do this if they wanted.  We only own one timeshare at this point, are in negotiations for a Worldmark, which we think can fill in the gaps nicely.


----------



## Mike&Edie (Jun 7, 2013)

Anna5-Thank you for the thread to the forum.  Boy, that's alot of money they are spending each month.  Even if we were rich, we would still want to travel nice, have fun, eat well, and spend little.  Just my nature I guess.  Worked too hard for the money.


----------



## momeason (Jun 8, 2013)

Mike&Edie said:


> Anna5-Thank you for the thread to the forum.  Boy, that's alot of money they are spending each month.  Even if we were rich, we would still want to travel nice, have fun, eat well, and spend little.  Just my nature I guess.  Worked too hard for the money.



Yep! We are bargain hunters also. We are going to Destin, FL in September and Sedona in mid October. We would love to meet you if our paths ever cross. Sedona is usually available.
We also have a great fully equipped, private suite available at our home on the NC Coast. You are welcome to stay with us when in the area (assuming we are not traveling) although we are a little remote. We are usually home in the summer and travel a lot the rest of the year.


----------



## Mike&Edie (Jun 8, 2013)

momeason - How sweet you are.  Thank you.  We're gonna be in Florida in December until probably February.  We'll talk.  That would be fun to meet somewhere.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Jun 9, 2013)

I looked at the other person's costs, you know the one spending 10 to 12k per month.  They listed their costs for one month.  It looks like they are including everything in their monthly cost including storage fees, mail forwarding service, medical insurance, etc...  Also, they are acting more like tourists.  They ate out 27 times in one month and spent $700 in groceries.  Granted this was the month that they were in Hawaii so things are more expensive.  They also take tours and buy books for entertainment.  Their lifestyle is very different than yours so that is why their costs are higher.  So what is included in your $2,500 per month?


----------



## Mike&Edie (Jun 9, 2013)

On our blog, we include a cost page.  We now have reliable internet so we will be able to easily update this week.  We are including our gas, our lodging, food (we break it down by grocery or restaurant), and entertainment.  Also keep in mind we paid more for four of our weeks due to having to be in certain areas at certain times and we were not able to get a special or a last call.  Edie feels we should be able to do our adventure for around $2,000 a month.  We pay a monthly fee of $20 to our property manager to forward our mail if needed.  We don't include that.  We chose to keep our house when we decide to settle down.  We can always sell, but sometimes it's really hard to buy back into the California market so we rent it out.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Jun 9, 2013)

Mike&Edie said:


> On our blog, we include a cost page.  We now have reliable internet so we will be able to easily update this week.  We are including our gas, our lodging, food (we break it down by grocery or restaurant), and entertainment.  Also keep in mind we paid more for four of our weeks due to having to be in certain areas at certain times and we were not able to get a special or a last call.  Edie feels we should be able to do our adventure for around $2,000 a month.  We pay a monthly fee of $20 to our property manager to forward our mail if needed.  We don't include that.  We chose to keep our house when we decide to settle down.  We can always sell, but sometimes it's really hard to buy back into the California market so we rent it out.


. I saw the updated spreadsheet.   Good job.    The other person is also including cell bill as well.  It looks like they are including all their costs not just timeshare costs.  I have no doubt you'll be able to do it all for $2,000 a month.  The other person is flying to timeshares and renting cars, etc so a little more expensive.  I'll definitely be following a long for when I retire...


----------



## Mike&Edie (Jun 9, 2013)

ciscogizmo1 - Plus we drive a Prius and are usually very thrifty but still manage to have great fun and do what we want.  We're loving it.  Looking forward to heading East soon, and then on to Europe.


----------



## Phill12 (Jun 10, 2013)

Nice idea for a short time then I would think it just becomes boring. 

 How or why would anyone want to waste this much money on maintenance fee's every year?

 Phill12


----------



## Mike&Edie (Jun 10, 2013)

*Not boring yet, updated our costs.*

Phil12, we thought we might get tired or bored, but our daily pace has taken on a new normal.  We actually get antsy and ready to move on to the next new place as the week draws to a close. 

I have updated our costs page on: www.fulltimetimeshare.com and it looks like we are on track to $3,000 for this month.  We will see, Edie is determined to keep it below $2,500. I am determined to eat!


----------



## momeason (Jun 10, 2013)

Phill12 said:


> Nice idea for a short time then I would think it just becomes boring.
> 
> How or why would anyone want to waste this much money on maintenance fee's every year?
> 
> Phill12



Nothing boring about travel.
It is totally unnecessary to waste so much on MFs every year. The other traveler is not thrifty or wise IMHO. Mike and Edie are doing it right.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Jun 10, 2013)

momeason said:


> Nothing boring about travel.
> It is totally unnecessary to waste so much on MFs every year. The other traveler is not thrifty or wise IMHO. Mike and Edie are doing it right.


 Just to let you know that Mike & Edie are not reporting all their costs.  It is one thing to say you are doing for less than $2000 a month it another thing to actually being doing it that way.  Per their cost spread sheet they are not including monthly costs like health insurance or costs; monthly cell bill; car insurance; storage fees for belongings; mail forwarding fees; etc...  I think there can be a happy medium between both plans as I think, Mike & Edie's plan is not including all their costs.  Plus, the other couple is traveling via airplane and renting a car, etc..  and they are acting more like tourist where Mike & Edie are not.   I certainly don't see any problems with either lifestyle.  I like to learn from both


----------



## Mike&Edie (Jun 10, 2013)

*Comparisons*

I think in a lot of ways we are talking apples and oranges.  We own one time share, have had it for 10-11 years, bought it for a dollar on ebay and have enjoyed it many times.  We squeak loudly when we pay our $800 MF, up from $500 when we bought it.  We opted to keep our home, and there are inescapable expenses associated with that, property taxes, insurance (fire and earthquake) property management.  

We don't report our car insurance because we have our kids and their cars on our insurance, really an expense not related to what we are doing.  We don't report the cell because we have our two and both kids cells on our plan, an expense not necessary to do what we are doing.  I suppose we could prorate things, but gee, it's just a blog.  At some point too, we don't really want to publish our entire portfolio and monthly budget.  We are trying to capture the actual expenses associated with what we are doing and individuals have to figure their own ongoing additional expenses.  

We are trying to be frugal travelers, we will be flying next year.  We both have considerable air miles, everything we can goes through the cards for our air miles.  We take turns which card to use to keep our balances about the same.

The way the other couple is doing it sounds wonderful, but somehow we can't bring ourselves to blow through so much money, so fast, especially when we are having fun seeing how cheaply we can do it and still be tourist.

No right or wrong, just different styles and comfort zones.  I am always looking down the road as far as I can see...planning, and Edie is right there with me.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jun 11, 2013)

ciscogizmo1 said:


> Just to let you know that Mike & Edie are not reporting all their costs.  It is one thing to say you are doing for less than $2000 a month it another thing to actually being doing it that way.  Per their cost spread sheet they are not including monthly costs like health insurance or costs; monthly cell bill; car insurance; storage fees for belongings; mail forwarding fees; etc...


I don't think you necessarily should include most of those costs as "timeshare costs", because they are costs you are going to have whether you're timesharing full time or not.

Similarly, I don't usually factor food into our travel plans, because we usually spend very close to the same amount on food when we're at a timeshare as we do when we're at home.

On the flip side, I do include mileage on our personal car (not just gas) if we drive vs. fly.  I know what our vehicle costs per mile (purchase price, gas, repairs, maintenance, etc., divided by the miles we drive over the life of the vehicle).  Gas is a pretty small part, and when people choose to drive rather than fly because (for example) it's $300 in gas vs. $500 for flights and a rental car, they're deceiving themselves.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Jun 11, 2013)

MichaelColey said:


> I don't think you necessarily should include most of those costs as "timeshare costs", because they are costs you are going to have whether you're timesharing full time or not.
> 
> Similarly, I don't usually factor food into our travel plans, because we usually spend very close to the same amount on food when we're at a timeshare as we do when we're at home.
> 
> On the flip side, I do include mileage on our personal car (not just gas) if we drive vs. fly.  I know what our vehicle costs per mile (purchase price, gas, repairs, maintenance, etc., divided by the miles we drive over the life of the vehicle).  Gas is a pretty small part, and when people choose to drive rather than fly because (for example) it's $300 in gas vs. $500 for flights and a rental car, they're deceiving themselves.


 That's all fine and dandy but the person on the Disboard was including those costs so that was the difference between $2000 a month versus $10k to 12k a month.  I was just trying to explain the differences that we aren't comparing the same detail.  I wasn't trying to say one was better than the other.   Right off the bat the Disboard person was spending $40k in MF a year which is about $3333 per month in fees.  So, yes they are spending way  more than this couple.  You guys are totally misunderstanding me.  So, I guess, I'll stop talking while I can


----------



## Mike&Edie (Jun 11, 2013)

*Don't stop talking!*

ciscogizmo1:  Don't stop talking, you started a great conversation, that had meaning to people.  With one simple observation you hit everyone's money nerve and provoked spirited response.  This is a good thing.


----------



## Mike&Edie (Jun 13, 2013)

*Costs updated*

Just updated the costs page of our blog, if we stay this course we are headed to a $2,500. or less month.


----------



## momeason (Jun 13, 2013)

ciscogizmo1 said:


> That's all fine and dandy but the person on the Disboard was including those costs so that was the difference between $2000 a month versus $10k to 12k a month.  I was just trying to explain the differences that we aren't comparing the same detail.  I wasn't trying to say one was better than the other.   Right off the bat the Disboard person was spending $40k in MF a year which is about $3333 per month in fees.  So, yes they are spending way  more than this couple.  You guys are totally misunderstanding me.  So, I guess, I'll stop talking while I can



Owning so many timeshares and the accompanying MFs is what I find totally unnecessary. Of course, I would not blow through as much money for other expenses either. Even if I had that much money to blow, I would not do it..
always been a bargain hunter.


----------



## Mike&Edie (Jun 14, 2013)

I think I'd like to try living the high life for a week or two, but basically we're just too frugal and we're having way too much fun trying to see how we can do all this, have great fun, stay in really nice places, and do it under our regular house mortgage.


----------



## ace2000 (Jun 14, 2013)

Mike&Edie said:


> I think I'd like to try living the high life for a week or two, but basically we're just too frugal and we're having way too much fun trying to see how we can do all this, have great fun, stay in really nice places, and do it under our regular house mortgage.



I appreciate all that you're sharing, especially with the detail you're providing about the expenses.  Whether "full-time" or "half-time", I think it's all great, and the extra information about how you're making it work is helpful.  Wish all would create threads just like you.

I was just thinking it seems that if you do still own your home, that it'd be hard to resist the urge to go back to it for awhile.  I know my wife would want to go back "home" pretty quickly.

Thanks and good luck to you!


----------



## Mike&Edie (Jun 15, 2013)

*Fun to share*

ace2000

Thanks for the feedback.  We are having fun sharing. 

We have leased our home out, they don't like us hanging around.  I've been back to do work a few times, and miss it when I am there, but heading out and seeing new things is sure nice too.  

We are sharing details about costs because it remains an unanswered question for us if we can do it or not.  We know a lot of folks have looked at it and thought they could for a certain dollar figure.  So we will see.
We wish you safe travels.


----------



## momeason (Jun 16, 2013)

Mike and Edie have rented out their home.


----------



## Mike&Edie (Jun 18, 2013)

*Rent vs Sell*

Yes momeason, we rented out our home.  Edie was inclined to sell.  I really want to keep.  I am very nervous about stepping out of the real estate market, if it rallies, then it could be impossible to step back in and purchase a place.  Also there are proposition 13 implications for all Californians, your property tax is roughly capped at 1% of your purchase price.  Step out you lose that and your new tax level is tied to what you pay for the next place.  Our tax bill could double, triple or quadruple pretty easily.  There are some headaches with renting, but I sure feel better having a base still in our name.


----------



## Mike&Edie (Jun 24, 2013)

*Talking timeshare internet radio program*

Mark Silverman has invited us to be on his show this Wednesday at:  http://204.12.202.163/start/talk64/  Hopefully it will be fun.  All are invited to listen this coming Wednesday 6/26/2013 at 12 noon.

Mike
http://www.fulltimetimeshare.com


----------



## Mike&Edie (Jul 1, 2013)

*Over Budget*

Well, we just updated our budget detail for the month of June and we are over our goal by $367.25.  Edie says we overspent by about $300 on rooms in order to be in specific places on particular dates to see family (her side) and all the ones we really wanted to see we won't get to as their plans changed.  She tells me we spent 5 nights in hotels instead of four traveling from place to place and in order to be near a regional CalPers office so she could put in her paperwork to retire from the county.  We will see what July brings and if we can be more disciplined about our spending and planning.

Mike and Edie
www.fulltimetimeshare.com


----------



## Jaybee (Jul 2, 2013)

Mike & Edie... You two are doing a great job with your retirement, and are excellent role models.   I'm enjoying reading all your posts, and the conversations. Keep up the good work.  Life really is a learning experience, isn't it?


----------



## Mike&Edie (Jul 2, 2013)

*Feedback*

Jaybee, you're the one!  We wondered who was reading our blog.  Thank you, thank you, thank you.  We are delighted to share our adventure and even more delighted that you get some enjoyment from it.  We are shooting for two to five years.  We'll see.  Best wishes to you.

Mike and Edie


----------



## momeason (Jul 3, 2013)

You should consider joining The Evergreen Club. I recently joined and was able to obtain places to stay for our Utah National Parks trip in Sept and October.
Not many timeshares there. You may be able to stay with an Evergreen member for $15 a night while traveling between timeshares or needing to be near family for a few days. I really dislike hotels. I would rather stay with new Evergreen friends if there is no timeshare available. We had our first Evergreen guests last week.
The club is $75/yr and is for Seniors.


----------



## DonnaD (Jul 3, 2013)

*Enjoying your blog too*

I too enjoy reading your blog and looking at your photos.  How are you feeling about your adventure so far, especially when you had medical issues?  Did you miss your normal network of doctors, etc??? Do you miss the conveniences of home and feeling at home in your 'nest' ?  I appreciate your financial reporting too. It  helps to see the big picture. Thank you for sharing your adventure with us.
Donna


----------



## Mike&Edie (Jul 3, 2013)

momeason, we joined The Evergreen Club, but we opted out, we were having a hard time finding places near where and when we wanted.  We also found a lot of smokers are in Evergreen.  I, Mike, quit smoking in 1986.  Edie never did. It was so hard and now I am terrible about tolerating the smell, love the people but can't stand the smell.  We may look at it again after it has been running awhile, or to stay at your place!

DonnaD
Thank you.  Tell us how Tim is doing, you both have our best wishes.


----------



## momeason (Jul 3, 2013)

Mike&Edie said:


> momeason, we joined The Evergreen Club, but we opted out, we were having a hard time finding places near where and when we wanted.  We also found a lot of smokers are in Evergreen.  I, Mike, quit smoking in 1986.  Edie never did. It was so hard and now I am terrible about tolerating the smell, love the people but can't stand the smell.  We may look at it again after it has been running awhile, or to stay at your place!
> 
> DonnaD
> Thank you.  Tell us how Tim is doing, you both have our best wishes.



You do not have to be a member to stay at my place.  Smoking is a question on the profile. We just choose places that say no smoking allowed.  One stay pays that membership fee. We have 3 scheduled in Utah. It will not always work but just another alternative. We also have the sticky on Bargain Deals for hospitality requests of Tug members. These are like Evergreen, one or 2 night stays.
If you ever want me to check to see "inventory" Just PM me.
Our first Evergreen guests told me about the place they had stopped the week before. It is 4 hours from us and a really nice house on the beach, as in luxury. We are planning a weekend there. They said the hosts are really nice.


----------



## Mike&Edie (Jul 3, 2013)

momeason, Thank you for the offers.  We will likely rejoin evergreen in the months ahead.  I will be interested in knowing how your hosting goes.  My son does Airbnb at his place and he has had just great experiences meeting people from around the world.  I think it is the next best to travelling yourself.  Kind of the world coming to you.  I hope you have excellent experiences as well.

DonnaD,
I gave short shrift to answering your post.  Sorry.  We still feel good about our adventure, still ready to move on as the week comes to a close.  We are looking forward to Victoria, our family, friends and adventures across the US and then the east coast and Florida this winter.  Edie's health issue was the kind that it's either cancer or a very minor issue.  We read the reviews on the local OBGYNs and started with the best rated.  Got a referral from her sister to a highly rated fellow, got in fairly quickly and got a very favorable diagnosis. Health rules and dictates.  Any serious issues we would head home, rent a place until we could get ours back and hunker down and deal with whatever the issue is.  We know that something will overtake us on this adventure if we just keep doing it.  That is why we are aiming at 2 to 5 years.  Fatigue, health, something will eventually knock us off the game.  Having rented our place out removes the images in our heads of our nest.  There is other people's stuff in our house.  With that firmly in our minds the longing to be home isn't as great.  We will eventually have to reestablish our nest.  It will be a lot of work.  So the adventure is the path of least resistance at this point.  Hope this answers your post.
Mike
www.fulltimetimeshare.com


----------



## silentg (Jul 3, 2013)

Hi Mike & Edie, 
I knew Ray Harper (travels with Ray) he was a pioneer in timeshare travel. Your adventures sound so fun. Do you own many timeshares? I have a couple that I am trying to sell. One in Vermont other in Orlando. I will read your blog, enjoy your travels! 
TerryC


----------



## b2bailey (Jul 3, 2013)

*Question about Evergreen*



momeason said:


> You do not have to be a member to stay at my place.  Smoking is a question on the profile. We just choose places that say no smoking allowed.  One stay pays that membership fee. We have 3 scheduled in Utah. It will not always work but just another alternative. We also have the sticky on Bargain Deals for hospitality requests of Tug members. These are like Evergreen, one or 2 night stays.
> If you ever want me to check to see "inventory" Just PM me.
> Our first Evergreen guests told me about the place they had stopped the week before. It is 4 hours from us and a really nice house on the beach, as in luxury. We are planning a weekend there. They said the hosts are really nice.



= = = 

This is the first I have heard of Evergreen. I just visited their website and it appears as though I have to be willing to be a HOST in order to participate. If this is true, then it wouldn't work for the full-time timeshares because they have leased out their home. Am I missing something?


----------



## momeason (Jul 3, 2013)

We already hosted about 10 days ago for 3 days. It worked out great. Learned 
some new travel tips. 
The people we hosted travel around the US as pet sitters. They stay for weeks or months in someone's home and take care of pets in return for a free place to stay. Most of the time they stay for months. They have been doing this for over 2 years. They sold their home.
I also learned the cheapest way to ship a suitcase is on Greyhound buses.

Sherry


----------



## MommaBear (Jul 6, 2013)

Mike and Edie,
This is a great thread and I have bookmarked your blog. You are doing exactly what my husband and I hope/plan to do in 3 to 4 more years. Thanks for sharing and I loo forward to hearing more about your success and stumbles. (Especially the stumbles, not that I want you to have any problems, but it is good to hear how you handle the issues that come up. Glad to hear Edie's health issues were minor)

Happy travels!


----------



## Mike&Edie (Jul 6, 2013)

TerryC
We are having fun.  We own two timeshares.  The Stardust at South Lake Tahoe and we just bought an 11,000 point Worldmark account.  We will compare what is available with weeks vs points and if it is not a dramatic difference we will try to give away the Stardust.  Good luck on your sale.

Sherry,
Do you have to agree to host to be a part of Evergreen?  Also, do you have the option to reject a booking like on Airbnb?  Are you thinking about doing Airbnb too?

MommaBear,
Thank you for your positive feedback.  We will share the ups and downs, well, most of them.  I want to be truthful and fully share, Edie says others don't want to hear about my sniveling over a little flatulence.   The woman lives under my armpit, how can someone so pretty issue such odors?  Must watch what she eats more carefully!  I digress, we will share all that the strength of our love will allow.
Mike


----------



## jh928 (Jul 14, 2013)

*Awesome*

Hi Mike & Edie,

Just want to say I am happy to read about your adventure! I checked out your blog and bookmarked it. I'll be following with great interest, and to learn any tips you may mention there. 

I have an II membership and am planning to utilize their getaways in much the same way as you are using RCI's last calls (I think that's the name of it...). With II, once you buy a getaway, that's it. There are no cancellations without losing 100% of the purchase price. Does RCI have the same policy? I was thinking of picking up a cheap timeshare off of ebay that exchanges with RCI so we can do what you're doing, but alternate II getaways and RCI last calls/sales. 

Thanks and I'll be following your blog as we are doing something very similar to you guys, except we aren't retired and our kids are traveling with us. We started our adventure two weeks ago! 

Have fun and travel safely,
Jenn


----------



## Mike&Edie (Jul 14, 2013)

Dear Jenn:

We find it a challenge just handling us, it must be really challenging planning for four.  Are the kids little or big?  We are thinking of picking up our 21 year old daughter and taking her with us for a year.  She is mature enough to start to enjoy her folks again.

We recently discovered:  http://tug2.com/RnR/ResortsGrid.aspx  We just didn't know it was on Tug.  We looked at all the places we had been and decided that the ratings were pretty accurate.  We are going to start adding our reviews to the site and consult it before we book in the future.

We are purchasing a Worldmark account.  It is taking a really long time for Worldmark to process the purchase and get it in our name.  It will give us access to II and RCI points.  With RCI you are either weeks or points.  We fly blind re what is available to points members vs weeks members.  Once we have our worldmark account then we will be able to completely compare the inventories and offerings.  If there is not much difference then we will sell/give away our weeks TS.  It is the Stardust at South Lake Tahoe.  We bought it several years ago for a dollar on ebay.  The maintenance fees are right at $800 a year.  We grumble every time we pay.

If I were in the market for a TS just for access to RCI I would ask Tug members what the best deal is for the long run.  We have concluded that a TS with the least maintenance fees is best.  A timeshare in a mild climate is best.  Weather extremes create weather related special assessments.  So, on the ocean is nice, but comes with a lot of maintenance challenges. As does the snow and desert.  Every other year stuff has the appearance of low maintenance fees, but when I multiply by 2 to compare, I don't like what I see.

We've cancelled "special getaways", and that costs us $70 -$80.  We have not had occasion to cancel a last call yet.  I am sure they make it punishing.  

We are glad you will be checking in on us, and we wish you safe travels as well.

Mike
www.fulltimetimeshare.com


----------



## ronandjoan (Jul 14, 2013)

Mike&Edie said:


> .  Edie says we overspent by about $300 on rooms in order to be in specific places on particular dates to see family (her side) and all the ones we really wanted to see we won't get to as their plans changed.  She tells me we spent 5 nights in hotels instead of four traveling from place to place and in order to be near a regional CalPers office so she could put in her paperwork to retire from the county.  We will see what July brings and if we can be more disciplined about our spending and planning.
> 
> Mike and Edie
> www.fulltimetimeshare.com



We have been in the same budget problem of having to rent hotel rooms to be near family (Ron's are in the Midwest where there are so few timeshares) or going to his military reunions.  So irritating when we can get a whole week for the price of just 2 nights (or less sometimes, esp with bonus weeks!) in a motel.  

Much less the extra driving costs sometimes to meet family...

You are doing such a great job... yes, summers are really hard to keep the expenses down since there are not so many last minute timeshares available.

We are spending July up here at Telemark, our favorite place to go (far north in WI) so that takes care of July.  August we'll be in 2 timeshares in AR that we got at good bargains too....

You keep up your BLOG so updated, I am trying to get ours updated since we moved every 2-3 days for the last 2 months... times driving and in motels!  Ugh!


 and had no time to... 

all the best


----------



## Mike&Edie (Jul 14, 2013)

Hi Joan,

We sure hope you and Ron are doing well.  Being on the road is fun but it is also a bit of work.  Different than maintaining a home, but work none the less.  We are getting much better at working together.  We even got the raft going where we wanted to on the Truckee, real teamwork and communication. 

The money challenge is always there; managing, measuring, monitoring, always looking, checking and double checking.  Edie takes it as a personal challenge to do it as nice and as cheap as she can.  

We are going off last calls and specials in Victoria. We have booked an apartment through Airbnb for a month.  We are looking forward to the gardens and high tea at the hotel.  We will see.

Wish you safe travels and hope to see you in Florida this winter.

Mike

www.fulltimetimeshare.com


----------



## ronandjoan (Jul 15, 2013)

That is a great idea - I envy you being in Victoria a month!  we like using airbnb too and actually have found a midwestern answer to lodging using it!


----------



## Mike&Edie (Aug 1, 2013)

*Costs*

Well, we just posted our July costs and plan as we might, we are bumping up against $3,000 a month.  In July we stayed with our friends in Lodi for 9 nights, and at their house if they catch you spending a penny, then the fight is on.  So, 9 days off and we still spent over $2,600 for the month.  I've changed our home page to 3,000 from 2500.  The difference between reality and plans.  Also, I've noticed there is a vacation mentality that says, "what the hell, I deserve this, so what if it is a little over the budget, I don't care, this is fun...." And, doing the blog daily really drives us out of our rooms and resort to do something to write about!  Oh well, the adventure continues....

Mike and Edie

www.fulltimetimeshare.com


----------



## MichaelColey (Aug 1, 2013)

Mike&Edie said:


> Also, I've noticed there is a vacation mentality that says, "what the hell, I deserve this, so what if it is a little over the budget, I don't care, this is fun...."


The more you travel, the more that mentality goes away.


----------



## momeason (Aug 1, 2013)

Mike&Edie said:


> TerryC
> We are having fun.  We own two timeshares.  The Stardust at South Lake Tahoe and we just bought an 11,000 point Worldmark account.  We will compare what is available with weeks vs points and if it is not a dramatic difference we will try to give away the Stardust.  Good luck on your sale.
> 
> Sherry,
> ...



You do have to list a profile and provide an email. You can host someone in your timeshare if you ever have a 2 bedroom. We often get 2 bedrooms for our one bedroom deposit. You can totally say no if someone calls and asks to stay.
You might could use a family members location or you could use my location.

Evergreen is much different than AirBandB. It is a "Pay it Forward" type of Hospitality club. Hosts are not in it for the money.
You must be over 50 years old to join and there is a $75/yr fee for membership. The fee is only $15 per couple or $10 per single just to defray. You pay the other member when you arrive. No formal reservation system.
A lot of the hosts just enjoy meeting people and traveling. I really like the over 50 aspect.

AirBandB is more of a business transaction. People rent out their extra rooms for whatever they think they can get. AirBand B charges a non refundable reservation fee which is around $40. If your plans change, you lose the fee. I made one reservation, changed my plans and lost the fee. 

Hope all is going well!
Sherry


----------



## ronandjoan (Aug 2, 2013)

MichaelColey said:


> The more you travel, the more that mentality goes away.



You know it Michael!

As we say, "we are NOT on vacation - we are just living in different places."  Thus, we often spend our whole time at a "resort" doing the same things we would do at "home" -- like here at Telemark.  We get our mail sent here, order items online to be sent that we put off when not at a place long enough (we were here a month), we just got done preparing DH's Military group's newsletter whch took several days, , (since we have a printer with us), I had a tooth pulled that needed it, we got the boat's trailer fixed, and so it goes.

As well, we enjoy so much seeing again the friends we know here in town (Cable, WI - an EXTREMELY small town)  -- the Museum activites, the bookstore's discussion groups, taking the boat to a restaurant to meet friends who come in their boat too, the delightful library, the church we like here, and  community events like Girls' Night Out - so fun:  all 8 businesses in town had specials and treats.

the biggest problem is:  We don't want to leave!
Almost everywhere we go, we don't want to leave, especially if we are able to spend more than a week.

 We are trying to firm up all of 2014 now and looking forward to several special new places as well as favorite places to revisit.


----------



## ronandjoan (Nov 4, 2013)

Mike and Edie
Carol c in in the Carolinas - you can probably meet up with her when you are there or on your way through..

we're looking forward to seeing you in Florida in January!




Mike&Edie said:


> Carol C, we would be delighted to meet you at a tug get together.  How do we find out when and where?
> 
> Edie says the best in not worrying about deep cleaning.



Yep!  NO housekeeping!


----------



## SkyBlueWaters (Nov 4, 2013)

Just discovered this. Love your blogs, Mike and Eddie and Ron and Joan. Looking forward to the day when I can do this extensively. Right now, thinking of Summer escapes with my young kids. Still years away from retirement.

Thanks for sharing your lives. Beautiful inspiration.


----------



## mkeller7281 (Nov 4, 2013)

*SkyBlueWaters*

So glad you are enjoying the blogs.  It is great fun producing them and it is a great record of our adventure.  We refer back to it when we are trying to remember something or somewhere.  We wish you and yours safe travels.

Mike and Edie

www.fulltimetimeshare.com


----------



## ronandjoan (Nov 8, 2013)

mkeller7281 said:


> So glad you are enjoying the blogs.  It is great fun producing them and it is a great record of our adventure.  We refer back to it when we are trying to remember something or somewhere.  We wish you and yours safe travels.
> 
> Mike and Edie
> 
> www.fulltimetimeshare.com



Yes, we use them,too, to keep track of where we've been as well as the spread sheets, since sometimes we can;t remember exactly where/when we've BEEN, but thankfully we are remembering where we are GOING!


----------



## ronparise (Nov 8, 2013)

ronandjoan said:


> Yes, we use them,too, to keep track of where we've been as well as the spread sheets, since sometimes we can;t remember exactly where/when we've BEEN, but thankfully we are remembering where we are GOING!



Do you ever wake up and as you lie there in the dark, forget where you are


----------



## rapmarks (Nov 8, 2013)

ronparise said:


> Do you ever wake up and as you lie there in the dark, forget where you are



 we traveled for five weeks recently, and this happened to me.  I had no idea where we were.


----------



## MichaelColey (Nov 9, 2013)

ronparise said:


> Do you ever wake up and as you lie there in the dark, forget where you are


I'm currently on week 6 of 9 consecutive weeks of business travel, home for about a day in between each trip, and I'm having a hard time remembering where I've been, where I'm at, and where I'm going.  I do remember that we have four weeks of vacation coming up after I finish, though!


----------



## Mike&Edie (Nov 9, 2013)

*Where am I?*

Ron, 
Mike here, when I wake up I am usually focused on where the bathroom is located.  That gets tricky with the walk in closets and darkness.  We start our days slowly, so I am up and showering and slowly considering where in the world we are.  I also think my self image is changing, thinking of myself as a traveler and blog writer as a primary occupation.  Really hope all is well with your daughter.

Rapmarks and MichaelColey,

I think sleeping in when possible and a slow start to the day eases that sense, or it is the new normal to be uncertain of where I am.  

Wish you all safe travels

Mike and Edie
www.fulltimetimeshare.com


----------



## rapmarks (Nov 10, 2013)

I used to be able to travel for months in a row, but no longer can do it.  On our recent trip we stayed in 13 different places over a period of a month.  We were on the go all day.    Staying a week at a time is not too hard, but moving on every two days is something I can't handle anymore.


----------



## Carol C (Nov 10, 2013)

Mike&Edie said:


> Ron,
> Mike here, when I wake up I am usually focused on where the bathroom is located.  That gets tricky with the walk in closets and darkness.  We start our days slowly, so I am up and showering and slowly considering where in the world we are.
> www.fulltimetimeshare.com



Ah, yes...the "learning curve" of each new timeshare can be a challenge. My husband has PD and has a harder time than me committing to memory the location of bathrooms, even light-switches and what they control. And let's not forget the quandary on check-in day "which kitchen drawer has the main flatware stuff?" Of course I have this immediate concern: "Is there a corkscrew and where do I find it?"


----------



## Mike&Edie (Nov 12, 2013)

Yes Carol,
We have a small emergency cork screw that is in one of our bags.  It is a little bigger than a lipstick, the lid that covers the screw slips in a hole and forms the turning handle.  Got it at some resort/hotel, can't remember.

rapmarks,
13 in 30 sounds rough.  Would not care to do it.  Room numbers are slippery things, and can get hard to hold onto.  I remember paths much better and think I navigate a path rather than search a number each time.

On balance, it is all fun.

Mike & Edie
www.fulltimetimeshare.com


----------



## Mike&Edie (Nov 14, 2013)

We have updated our cost page for October.  Having our daughter with us has increased our expenses in groceries, restaurants, entertainment and misc.  Our total was $3569.52   When I ad up the four categories that have changed and back out a third, then our total is $2,910.13   So, we feel that $3,000 target is pretty close to what a couple would spend full time on the road, working last calls and specials, with a fair bit of fun and good eating.  Wishing safe travels to all,

Mike & Edie
http://www.fulltimetimeshare.com/costs/


----------



## dreamin (Nov 15, 2013)

I've been enjoying reading your travel blog, as well as Ron & Joan's.  You certainly are seeing a lot of the country, timing it so that you got to see all the beautiful Fall colours.  I'm curious why you are heading to the northeast in February?  I was expecting your itinerary to continue to south Florida so you could avoid the wintery weather.  

Another question I have is whether eating frequent restaurant meals is part of your normal lifestyle at home or is it because you are in "holiday mode"?  If you plan to travel for 2-5 years, I would be concerned about the long-term health consequences.  Also, if you are still planning on travelling in Europe, it will be very expensive to maintain this lifestyle.  

We'll be timesharing for 3 months this winter (Texas & Florida), a first-time experience for us.  I'm disappointed that our paths won't cross as it would have been fun to meet both of you.


----------



## Miss Marty (Nov 15, 2013)

*Mike and Edie  www. fulltimetimeshare .com*

Enjoyed viewing your online photos 
from some of our favorites states...
Tennessee - North Carolina - Virginia


----------



## Mike&Edie (Nov 15, 2013)

Dear Dreamin;

Edie and I often look at each other and start singing the chorus to that wonderful Seals and Croft song, "We may never pass this way again."  So, our daughter is with us.  She and Edie had a great time in New York City when Lex was finished with the 11th grade.  They got to go to the Tony's, saw several shows and had a wonderful time.  Our journey north is to relive some of that wonderful time, weather be damned.  It is the only time we can fit NY in while she is with us.  Originally we planned to winter in Florida.  Oh well, we may never....

We are concerned about eating out so much and are working on eating in more and making better decisions at the restaruants.


----------



## ronandjoan (Nov 16, 2013)

dreamin said:


> Another question I have is whether eating frequent restaurant meals is part of your normal lifestyle at home or is it because you are in "holiday mode"?  If you plan to travel for 2-5 years, I would be concerned about the long-term health consequences.  Also, if you are still planning on travelling in Europe, it will be very expensive to maintain this lifestyle.
> 
> We'll be timesharing for 3 months this winter (Texas & Florida), a first-time experience for us.  I'm disappointed that our paths won't cross as it would have been fun to meet both of you.



We seldom eat out - having been on the road for 6 years, we couldn't!  And with Ron's diabetes diet (BTW, did we tell you all that the doctor took him off his diabetes medicine - one tablet per day - 3 years ago since he had had normal A1C's for 2 years?  So instead of taking more and more medication leading to insulin, as many diabetics do, instead, he was able to draw back.  ) When he is on the "diet", he does well, and if we eat out too much - or even have a long hard travel day , even with the correct "snacks", his glucose test is not so good.  So we need to eat at "home" - in the condos as much as possible!

I do hope you'll be in Florida in January - but maybe that is when you'll be in Texas!?  We'll be there from Dec 28 to Feb 8th.


----------



## Mike&Edie (Nov 16, 2013)

Miss Marty

So glad you are enjoying the photo's.  We are die hard west coasters and are somewhat surprised at how much we loved Tennessee, North Carolina and Virginia.  We put about 10,000 miles on a motor home in 04 and we must have traveled too fast.  Course, the kids were young.  We are really enjoying this time around.  I think my favorite was the Grand Ole Opry and Blanchard Caverns.

Mike
www.fulltimetimeshare.com


----------



## Miss Marty (Nov 18, 2013)

*Mike & Edie and Lexi*

Hope you all are enjoying your fall 2013
visit to the Outer Banks of Coastal N.C.


----------



## Mike&Edie (Nov 18, 2013)

Miss Marty, we are loving our time here on the Outer Banks.  We feel like it's a ghost town with all the vacant vacation properties around.  The weather is getting ready to change (dropping 25 degrees tomorrow) but we're enjoying the warmth while it while it lasts.

Mike & Edie
www.fulltimetimeshare.com


----------



## ronandjoan (Nov 19, 2013)

We were in the Outer Banks this year the last week of April/first week of May as a friend had warned us that prior to that, it would be too cold.  It was actually quite chilly then too but the lack of summer traffic was wonderful.  I can see that your time there now would be equally good without the crowds and probably the lack of warm weather really doesn;t matter.  We went to see Wright Bros stuff and Ron was able to fly his kite right there at Kill Devil Hills.

http://ronandjoanjourney.blogspot.com/2013/05/flying.html


----------



## Mike&Edie (Nov 19, 2013)

Hi Joan, 

Sounds, like Ron had fun.  I don't have a kite, Prius too small to add baggage.  I did spread my arms from that beautiful monument to the Wright Brothers and try to get a sense of personal flight at Kitty Hawk.  Hard to believe all that has followed their work and accomplishment.  See you soon,

Mike
www.fulltimetimeshare.com


----------



## Magic1962 (Nov 19, 2013)

Can I say I think reading both your adventures and talking back and forth like you do Ron and Joan and Mike and Edie is one of my favorite threads on TUG....  thanks for keeping us informed on everything you both are doing and letting us be part of your adventure.... Dave


----------



## b2bailey (Nov 20, 2013)

*What he said.*

Mike and Edie,

I just recently noticed that your 'home base' is close to where I grew up and lived most of my adult life -- San Jose/Santa Cruz -- and I have a sister who lives in Soledad.

We recently relocated to Atlanta GA. Over the past few months we have have made several trips to North Carolina and Tennessee and I have great fondness for those places as well.


----------



## Miss Marty (Nov 20, 2013)

*I noticed you picked up some extra vacations*

Which resort & week did you book for 
Atlantic City and Massanutten Resort


----------



## Mike&Edie (Nov 20, 2013)

Magic1962 - Dave - Edie here.  I am loving this.  Looking forward to many years on the road.  Also, we love meeting TUG and blog friends along the way and are looking forward to officially meeting Ron and Joan.  Thank you for your kind words.

b2bailey - I was born and raised on the Monterey Peninsula, grew up in Prunedale.  When Michael was still working with California Department of Corrections, we lived on grounds at Soledad.  Fun.  The kids loved it having their own Kennedy type compound to play in.  We are looking forward to more time in Tennessee, North Carolina, Virginia, and South Carolina in January and February.

Miss Marty - We booked 2/25/2014 to 3/7/2014 at Woodstock at Massanetten.  It looked like it was about halfway between New Jersey and Gatlinburg.  Do you know anything about it?


----------



## Mike&Edie (Nov 20, 2013)

Mike here.  We have an ongoing discussion about how long we are going to do this.  I am not as open as Edie for long term.  I am holding her to our original 2 to 5 year plan.  It is fun and the new normal, but I do miss our California home and friends and my son.  I think grandkids will change her mind.
Mike
www.fulltimetimeshare.com


----------



## ronandjoan (Nov 21, 2013)

Mike&Edie said:


> Mike here.  We have an ongoing discussion about how long we are going to do this.  I am not as open as Edie for long term.  I am holding her to our original 2 to 5 year plan.  It is fun and the new normal, but I do miss our California home and friends and my son.  I think grandkids will change her mind.
> Mike
> www.fulltimetimeshare.com



We had originally planned on two years in order to decide / find where we would want to settle in retirement.  We did want someplace WARM. And we have just kept going on because we liked [almost] everywhere!  And we could not decide!  
    (A friend asked, Have you every discussed where you might settle down?  Yes, almost every week!).
     I wanted Florida, especially St Augustine, where we like it so much (owning 8 weeks there – Yikes!) but DH said it was too hot in the summer.  We talked about Phoenix, - after all it’s dry heat, isn’t it? – but it’s really an oven there in the summer.  
    We have decided that Hawaii is about the perfect temperature place, especially since now that my brother is moving there full time, but…..yep!  it’s those grandkids!  Friends we know have lived in Kona 7 years and they have seen their grandchildren in Seattle 4 times , and they said that was fine with them.  
       Well, not for us!
      If you have read our BLOG, you know that we are very involved with the grandchildren in Seattle, and that’s what we like!  We’re going to try to spend more time in Seattle while they are growing: the oldest will have his senior year next year and the youngest is 10.  Not too many more years left….


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Nov 21, 2013)

Mike&Edie said:


> Miss Marty - We booked 2/25/2014 to 3/7/2014 at Woodstock at Massanetten.  It looked like it was about halfway between New Jersey and Gatlinburg.  Do you know anything about it?



I'm going to be at Woodstone from 2/15-2/22(Presidents week) this is my second time going.  When i travel my travel guide is always my 8yr old daughter, so what we look for in a resort maybe a bit different then you.  But i can tell you, you will never be without SOMETHING to do at massanutten, even if you don't care for the waterpark or any kids activities, the wine tours, beer lovers dinner, murder mystery dinner, Arts&Crafts & Other activities will keep you VERY busy.

It's a very fun location, from what i remember from my last trip, the closest supermarket really isn't THAT close, so you may want to stock up on groceries before you check in


----------



## momeason (Nov 21, 2013)

Mike&Edie said:


> Magic1962 - Dave - Edie here.  I am loving this.  Looking forward to many years on the road.  Also, we love meeting TUG and blog friends along the way and are looking forward to officially meeting Ron and Joan.  Thank you for your kind words.
> 
> b2bailey - I was born and raised on the Monterey Peninsula, grew up in Prunedale.  When Michael was still working with California Department of Corrections, we lived on grounds at Soledad.  Fun.  The kids loved it having their own Kennedy type compound to play in.  We are looking forward to more time in Tennessee, North Carolina, Virginia, and South Carolina in January and February.
> 
> Miss Marty - We booked 2/25/2014 to 3/7/2014 at Woodstock at Massanetten.  It looked like it was about halfway between New Jersey and Gatlinburg.  Do you know anything about it?



We would love to meet you two also. We live on the NC coast. We will be a MB, Sc in mid January for a few days. We live only 2 hours north of Myrtle Beach.


----------



## Mike&Edie (Nov 21, 2013)

momeason - We would love to meet you while we're in the area.

Ridewithme38 - Thank you for sharing about Woodstone.  I was a little worried since it looks so isolated, but we've been having fun at the resorts we have no expectations about.

Ron and Joan - We're leaning more towards Hawaii also, but we'd have to talk our kids into moving over.  We love reading your blog and know how involved you are in your grandchildren's activities.  I want to be like that when we have grandchildren.  

www.fulltimetimeshare.com


----------



## b2bailey (Nov 22, 2013)

My sister and her husband made 'the move' to Hawaii a few years ago after he had suffered a heart attack. They had a lovely home on a golf course. But, for some of us, even that won't keep us from missing the grandchildren. And they moved back to the mainland recently.


----------



## Miss Marty (Nov 23, 2013)

*Living in a Timeshare*

_
Mike and Edie_

Have you ever called and asked for extra 

_Linens and Towels_
Sheets to cover up the living room couch and chairs,
since you never know what you could be sitting on. 
Extra bath and pool towels to save on having to do 
laundry so often, etc.

Have the resorts provided these extras 
for free or did they charge you _extra_?

Have you been to a resort that brings you 
fresh sheets, bath towels, coffee, etc daily. 
We recently visited The Tamarack Club Resort located in
Western North York that provided daily cleaning at no charge.

_Filters_
What has been your experience with timeshare air cond & furnace filters 
Have you checked?  Have they been maintained and replaced often. 
With the upcoming allergy, cold and flu season, be sure to check out the filters when you first arrive and call for a replacement if they are dirty.
Everyone knows,  The first thing we do, is to call for a new furnace filter. 
The Marriott Surfwatch in Hilton Head had the best filters.
They were the kind that could be washed out with water. 

_Vacuum Cleaner and Bags_
Ever notice that the vacuum cleaner is always stored in the living room closet with the extra linens for the sleep sofa.  You will be surprised at how full these vacuum cleaner bags are with dust and dirt.


----------



## Miss Marty (Nov 23, 2013)

Mike&Edie said:


> Magic1962 - Dave - Edie here.  I am loving this.
> Looking forward to many years on the road.
> 
> Also, we love meeting TUG and blog friends
> ...



How many Tuggers and Blog friends 
have you met so far this year?

Has Lexi made any new friends while traveling with you
Do you think that once she is married and has her own 
family that she would spend her vacations at timeshares?


----------



## Mike&Edie (Nov 23, 2013)

Miss Marty

All good points.  We are not nearly diligent enough on the cleanliness issues.  We will start to notice.  So many resorts, such variety of up keep.  We only remember the Plaza Resort in Reno offering daily maid service.  Many offered mid-week service.  Some offer when requested, some if you put your towels in a basket in the hall way by 10 am they will exchange.

We've personally met 4 people this year and are in touch with about 4 more couples hoping to meet at some point.  

Lex is uncertain as to her travel plans, but likes resorts.  She is not making new friends on the trip, between snapchat, facebook and texting she is in nearly constant contact with her existing friends.  Some guys have approached her through social media when they notice she is in their area, but she doesn't encourage much for what she sees as a long distance friendship.

Mike
www.fulltimetimeshare.com


----------



## Miss Marty (Nov 24, 2013)

*www. getravelop .com*

_
Mike _

GETO is available to ALL Government Employees 
Local, City, State, Federal & Retired Government.


----------



## Miss Marty (Nov 25, 2013)

*Fulltimeshare*

_
Mike and Edie_

How many timeshare presentations 
have you been on this year.

What are some of your favorite internet sites 
that you use to store your t/s travel photos.

Please add a few pictures of gas stations
with gas prices when you stop and fill up.

Really enjoy reading your t/s travel blog!


----------



## ride2slide (Nov 30, 2013)

I, too, am enjoying your updates. I'm learning alot! The hints and tips are great! I am a Newbie here, but have already learned enough to buy 189k Wyndham Points in Nashville where we have family. I plan to use most of my points there. I am interested in traveling more with the RCI last call options. My "sis" also has a II acct so I was able to get her to put me on as an administrator so I can book my own II getaways in my name. I just had to pay her the differrence of the platinum from her current gold membership. Hubby is still working full time but goes with me when he can. I think we plan to travel full time for a couple of years. We also do the  RV thing, so our plan is to keep a piece of property with an RV shed as our base, since we will be selling the ranch when he retires. 

Let me know if you are planning on spending any time in AR.


----------



## Miss Marty (Dec 1, 2013)

*Fulltime Timeshare Travel - East Coast Expenses*

_
Lodging - Groceries - Restaurant - Gas - Entertainment - Misc - Totals_

How does timeshare living in Virginia, North Carolina & South Carolina 
Compare to t/s living expenses for western & central parts of the US


----------



## Mike&Edie (Dec 1, 2013)

Miss Marty:
The expenses are growing because our daughter is with us and we have not tallied up November yet.  Maybe in two days we can publish and give a better answer to this question.  Tomorrow is a long travel day, so maybe tuesday we can publish a new costs page.

I am guessing we have attended at least 10 time share presentations this year.
We will probably do some in Florida.

Dear Brushycreekranch,
We are so glad you enjoy our blog.  We would be delighted to meet you and your husband some time.  It is fun being on the road and getting familiar with new places.  I am really enjoying the discovery aspect of this adventure.
Mike
www.fulltimetimeshare.com


----------



## Miss Marty (Dec 25, 2013)

*Wish you a Merry Christmas*

_
Mike - Edie - Lexi_

Hope that you've accomplished everything you've set your mind on during that past year. If not, let 2014 be the year of your personal success. 

Hope you are enjoying your Christmas 
timesharing in Warm & Sunny Florida.


----------



## danrucker3 (Dec 30, 2013)

*Merry Christmas & Happy New Year*

Mike and Eddie,

I should have caught up on your blog a few weeks ago, we just missed you in Florida.  Our family spent Christmas at Legacy Vacation Club Orlando.  Spend Christmas Day in Miami and last Friday at Kennedy Space Center (near you).

Have a wonderful new year, and look forward to seeing you when you come back up this way,
Dan


----------



## Mike&Edie (Dec 30, 2013)

So sorry we missed each other.  Would have been fun.  We were at the Kennedy Space Center on Thursday but didn't go in.  Was it worth the $50 plus the extra to do the other things?  We're still debating. 

Anyway, looking forward to seeing you in 2014!

Mike & Edie
www.fulltimetimeshare.com


----------



## ronandjoan (Dec 30, 2013)

Miss Marty said:


> How many Tuggers and Blog friends
> have you met so far this year?



Miss Marty
Well, you have not addressed us, but I can only say that we have met SO MANY new friends via timesharing....

we just stopped in Picayune MS on our way from Jackson to Destin on Thursday to have lunch with people we met at Cherokee Village (AR) this August! (the most recent)

we will be personally meeting 3 new TUGGER friends in the next week here at St Augustine, plus those we will meet on Jan 21st at the "annual Golden Corral meeting" in Orlando,

plus...our very best friends whom we met here at St Augustine Townhouses - who have fixed weeks right next door.....Stu and Nancy - they travel to meet us at other timeshares and we do too to meet them other places - as well as driving to Toronto last May to visit them....

and so it goes....


----------



## danrucker3 (Dec 30, 2013)

Mike & Edie,

Yes, the $50 is well worth it, we didn't add any extras - had a budget you know   If you go, plan on taking the bus to tour of the complex and the Apollo museum, that is very cool (and free). The kids and I spent the vast majority of our time at the Apollo museum before returning to Orlando.


----------



## MuranoJo (Dec 30, 2013)

ronandjoan said:


> ...we just stopped in Picayune MS on our way from Jackson to Destin on Thursday to have lunch with people we met at Cherokee Village (AR) this August! (the most recent)
> .



My mom grew up near Cherokee Village and Hardy.  I loved to visit when she retired there; several of us siblings would rent one of the large houses there for ~$200 a week.  

Sounds like a lot of fun to meet all these people during your travels.


----------



## ronandjoan (Jan 3, 2014)

susieq said:


> Thanks!! Looking forward to reading all about your exciting adventures ~ I've even bookmarked it!!  Thanks for letting us all travel vicariously through you! Enjoy all your adventures, and continue to tell us all about them ~ and the occasional picture would be great too. :whoopie:



Mike and Edie really post a lot of pictures - it's  just like being there --almost!
I don't know how they do it - i am always behind with our BLOG.

Like now, we are in St Augustine....

Looking forward to meeting Mike and Edie next week some time....


----------



## Mike&Edie (Jan 3, 2014)

Our blog is a lot of work but it's also our diary and we're loving looking back on all we've seen and done.  (Especially since as we age our memories get worse.)  We treat it like our part-time job and have fun with it.

We are SO looking forward to meeting Ron and Joan and picking their brain since they've done this so long and we're only on our tenth month. 


Mike & Edie
www.fulltimetimeshare.com


----------



## ronandjoan (Jan 4, 2014)

Thanks for the confidence, but you've got it pretty well figured out!

We met Rick and Patti yesterday that have been full time since June.. again, mainly using RCI Last calls or Extra Vacations.


----------



## ronandjoan (Jan 4, 2014)

kewanee said:


> Looking forward to reading your blog as I have had this in the back of my mind for a while now.   I think Worldmark is a great plan for this.  Besides using credits during blue/white seasons, you can also use Inventory Specials.
> Happy travels!



Yes, it would be very easy to do with WM.  We stretch our WYN points as much as we can, too,.  When we bought,we were in the eastern part of USA so Wyn had more resorts near us.  Now, we are spending more time on the West Coast so it would be nice to have had WM - yes, I know, they are combining more together, but there is that "fee" to trade on and off.... 

Good luck with future plans you have.


----------



## Miss Marty (Jan 21, 2014)

*East Coast Travels*

_
Mike - Edie - Lexi_

Hope you enjoyed your stay in Florida.
Take your time heading up North - Its 
cold & snowing here in the North East!


----------



## Mike&Edie (Jan 21, 2014)

Miss Marty,

Thank you.  We are heading into winter reluctantly, and only because Lexi wants to go back to New York City.  We really enjoyed Florida and will definitely go back.  Thank you for all your help.  

P.S.  Are we going to be close to where you are so we can meet?

Mike&Edie
www.fulltimetimeshare.com


----------



## egg1701 (Jan 29, 2014)

Wow I was thinking of doing the same thing.  Hell maybe your timeshare resort or RCI might buy you out. LOL  This is one way to beat the timeshare system.   I have Vacation Village Mizner place, Weston FL you can stay at any three Vacation Village resorts for up to 8 weeks and it always have extra vacation specials.  
 Good luck and happy vacationing.


----------



## egg1701 (Jan 29, 2014)

Hi just finished your blog. We were there the same times you guys were.  We were going to go see the Miami New England game but ticket was selling above face value and this was the first time in three years we didn't go to a game.   Wish I started Tugs in Early December. Joe and Sandra


----------



## Mike&Edie (Jan 29, 2014)

egg1701,

We stayed in all three of the Vacation Villages - Orlando area, Mizner Place (our favorite) and Weston.  All were really nice.

Hope you get to go fulltime.  It's fun.  Harder to do with our daughter but still lots of fun.

Mike&Edie
www.fulltimetimeshare.com


----------



## Miss Marty (Jan 30, 2014)

*Fulltime Timesharing*

_
Mike - Edie - Lexi_

Do you have any special places or attractions you would like 
to visit during your Feb 2014 East Coast Winter Adventures. 

Myrtle Beach, South Carolina 
Atlantic Beach, North Carolina  
Williamsburg, Virginia 
Manhattan New York City, NY
Atlantic City & Brigantine, NJ
Massanutten, Virginia


----------



## egg1701 (Jan 30, 2014)

Good thing you didn't buy.  Once they get your money your treated like you like trailer trash.  Surprised to see you upgraded to a lockoff for your daughter at that time of the year, and for nothing. Got a B unit in the Viscayna building I  was deeded the Addison building which is the nicer view building.  Once they get your money they treat you different.  Hope you don't get the same treatment with your resort. I posted a bad review on Trip advisers using the same ID egg1701 check it out.  I am rooting for you that your resort treats you better. Joe


----------



## Mike&Edie (Feb 2, 2014)

Just wanted to let you know we've updated our costs for January.

Miss Marty,
In Atlantic Beach, NC - we just want to chill out and see the wild ponies, maybe the aquarium, and just relax on the beach (which is a short boardwalk walk away).
In Williamsburg - probably going to do day trips to Washington D.C.
In NYC - mostly go to the shows, take in some museums, see the 9/11 memorial, and take some smaller tours (Wall Street, with NYC Greeters).
Atlantic City, NJ - Not sure.  Probably gamble.
Virginia - Not sure.  I hear the water park is pretty awesome.
Gatlinburg - Just looks like fun everywhere!

Have a great day!
Edie (Mike & Edie)
www.fulltimetimeshare.com


----------



## Miss Marty (Feb 15, 2014)

*There goes the Budget for February!*

_
Mike - Edie - Lexi_

Enjoy your stay in The Big Apple..


----------



## Miss Marty (Mar 19, 2014)

*Howdy! We're glad you stopped by to visit Amarillo, Texas.*

_
Founded in 1887_

Amarillo is in the center of the Texas Panhandle, 
that is bordered by New Mexico and Oklahoma.
Enjoy your trip West!


----------



## momeason (Mar 20, 2014)

Mike&Edie said:


> Just wanted to let you know we've updated our costs for January.
> 
> Miss Marty,
> In Atlantic Beach, NC - we just want to chill out and see the wild ponies, maybe the aquarium, and just relax on the beach (which is a short boardwalk walk away).
> ...



I have been very busy this winter. i missed when you were in Atlantic Beach. that is less than an hour from me. Let me know next time you are on the coast of NC.


----------



## Bxian (Apr 15, 2014)

For those of you who have not yet read Mike and Edie's blog, take some time to do so.  Very enjoyable, with lots of detail about the timeshares and locales that they visited.  I used to look forward to reading their new posts each evening after a long day at work, and am going through withdrawal now that they are back home for a while (but still posting sometimes).


----------



## Mike&Edie (Apr 15, 2014)

Bxian,

What a great thing to say, we are touched and delighted.  It is strange for us not to be documenting our daily activities.  We still carry a camera and think of things to write.  It is a great way to memorialize the days events. We look at it to settle arguments and answer questions between ourselves.  We decided to publish at least weekly, and we are taking a few little trips which we will treat like when we are on the road.

We are fairly busy here.  Our daughter is diligently looking for work.  She is very open to a career in sales, we think in large part because of all the timeshare presentations she attended with us.  It is great being near our son and his girlfriend.  We are giving him our Prius.  I gave him my 1989 toyota truck, which I bought new and drove for 18 years.  We are using the truck to haul things to furnish the mobile home.  

We are progressing to getting back on the road.  Still much to do but we see progress every day.  We wish you deep rest after long days work and thank you for your very kind words.

Mike, Edie, and Lex


----------



## Dandc3 (Apr 15, 2014)

*Blog*



Mike&Edie said:


> Bxian,
> 
> What a great thing to say, we are touched and delighted.  It is strange for us not to be documenting our daily activities.  We still carry a camera and think of things to write.  It is a great way to memorialize the days events. We look at it to settle arguments and answer questions between ourselves.  We decided to publish at least weekly, and we are taking a few little trips which we will treat like when we are on the road.
> 
> ...


I have enjoyed reading your blog also. We go full time May 1st. At least for the summer. Best of luck. We know Lexi will do well in the field she chooses.
Dan & Riza


----------



## b2bailey (Apr 15, 2014)

I also want to say I will miss your travel blog. You are both so great at capturing details in both word and photos. I especially enjoyed how you shared this time and travel with Lexi. I'm sure she appreciates having had the opportunity -- I hope she appreciates how blessed she is to have such loving parents. I don't know too many couples who could spend that much time together...let alone adding an adult child to the mix. Last of all I want to say that as a former California Girl (from Santa Cruz) who has been transplanted to Atlanta, I vicariously enjoyed reading of re-entry back to your home base. May you and your family have a Blessed Easter together.


----------



## Mike&Edie (Apr 16, 2014)

Dandc3
Best wishes to you and yours, we hope your travels are safe and exciting.  Thanks so much for following us.

b2bailey

Such kind wishes and words!  May your Easter be blessed with those you love.  We will post frequently on tug when we get back on the road.  I am sure Santa Cruz misses you!  We have found some of our best craigslist bargains in the Santa Cruz area.  I read your post to Lex and she really appreciated the sentiment.  We will be back.  Thank you again,

Mike, Edie and Lex


----------



## dreamin (Apr 16, 2014)

I too am a fan of your blog and will continue to check for updates periodically.  I'm very interested to see where your travels take you next.  I know you were thinking of Europe, which would be so exciting.  We just returned from 3 months of timesharing so I can appreciate how much planning you must have done.  I can also relate to the stress of moving day as we also moved from one home to the next each week.  I'm amazed how you did this with a Prius!

Good luck to Lex with her career planning.  It sounds like she's motivated so I'm sure she will find her way.  She will always have a love of travel and will find the means to continue seeing the world.

I've sent you a PM as I'm looking for suggestions on timesharing in California.


----------



## Mike&Edie (Apr 19, 2014)

Dear Dreamin,

We hope our PM back to you helped a little.  It is beautiful here and Edie is chomping at the bit to hit the road again.  Lex is looking.  She has come close to a few but not found the job yet.  It is fun on the road, but I really miss my son when we are gone for so long.  Skyping is okay, but really not the same.  We are giving him the Prius and I am not sure what we will replace it with.  We are going to look at the new Prius V and drive it.  Mostly it is a question of our butts comfort and my ability to snake in and out.  I am right at 6 feet tall and can only get in our Prius head first.  If Edie leaves the roof mounted sun glass holder down, I get skewered in the center of my bald head.  I am getting permanent scare tissue in the one spot. 

3 months was no small feat on your part.  It is interesting to be gone so long.  Now that I am back, I can't believe how big the bar of soap is that Edie put in our shower.  I drop it all the time and feel like I should hold it with two hands, after a year of the smaller soaps.

Wish you safe travels this winter.

Mike Edie and Lex


----------



## ronandjoan (May 27, 2014)

we are in Europe now and will be posting to our BLOG again after we return on June 10.  essentially only going two places: Italy and Normandy ..a WWII memorial. trip as DH father landed at Anzio  in 1944. just attended a wonderful. Memorial day service there at the American cemetery. 


Normandy next week to be there June 6

no timeshare there but a great vrbo 5 bd villa!!!!


----------



## Mike&Edie (May 27, 2014)

Ron & Joan, we were just talking about you and wondering if you were in Europe yet.  Your place sounds lovely.  I hope you get lots of pictures for your blog.  We are still working on our Prunedale place, waiting on Lexi to get a job, and hoping to get on the road soon.

Mike&Edie
www.fulltimetimeshare.com


----------



## Miss Marty (Jun 14, 2014)

*West Coast ~ California ~ Oregon*



June 2014

How are you doing
Miss your updates!


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 14, 2014)

Mike & Edie welcome to the world of timeshare vacations. Your reviews and travel experience are just amazing. Mike please take care of that "pretty lady."


----------



## deemarket (Jun 14, 2014)

Fulltimers -

Really enjoy reading your posts and blogs.  They are so interesting and informative.  Thanks

I only have an II membership right now and have booked some Getaways.  Would it be also worth it to also join RCI for their Last Call Vacations?  We will be traveling in the future for a few months at a time now that we are retired.


----------



## Mike&Edie (Jun 14, 2014)

Mss Marty, we miss being on the road and getting your great information, but we're working hard to get our mobile rental ready, and Lexi still hasn't found a job.  We're taking monthly trips but really nothing blogable or fun to talk about - unless you enjoy hearing about paint and constructions projects.  We're hopeful we'll be back on the road real soon.

Pedro47- Michael does a great job of taking care of everyone.  He's pretty wonderful (if I do say so myself).

Beach Star - We have II also but haven't been able to use it.  Not sure if I just don't know how to manage the website, or if they just don't have sales and good deals like RCI.  We much prefer RCI because of all their sales and we can usually book up for several months and know where we'll be living.

Mike&Edie
www.fulltimetimeshare.com


----------



## ronandjoan (Jun 16, 2014)

Beach Star said:


> Fulltimers -
> 
> 
> 
> I only have an II membership right now and have booked some Getaways.  Would it be also worth it to also join RCI for their Last Call Vacations?  We will be traveling in the future for a few months at a time now that we are retired.



we dropped II a long time ago.  It was limited in getting where we wanted to go and the Getaways were too much $$ layout for us.  You should have good luck with RCI's Last Calls like Mike and Edie do;  we also like it when they slash their TPU's to 3 or 4.  

However, we usually use Platinum Interchange as they have the places we want to go (especially easy to get into Hawaii with them - at least compared to other exchange companies like RCI) and we lk their bonus program.  But we also use SFX, DAE and Trading Places.  We alternate between those to get what and where we want.


----------



## ronandjoan (Jun 16, 2014)

*Yes, renting now...for a while*

We now have joined the other “full-timers” who still have a place to hang their hat “back home” (even Ray Harper, everyone’s inspiration, had a condo he went back to;: he was only out “full-timing” for six months at a time.)  As we sold our house in 2008, we were literally “homeless” except we had the great timeshare “homes” all around the country to stay in.  Initially we thought we would go for two years and then we would know where we wanted to retire.  But we liked everywhere we went!   So after six years of no home base, we have decided to rent our son’s condo in Renton, Washington to have a home base there, although we will still be going out timesharing:  and the reasoning to do this?????
      Grandkids growing up!  Our oldest has his senior year next year and the youngest is 11…not that many more years left.

       However, we still do not have our “home”!  Our important “homey” things are still stored in the East:  Joan’s grandmother’s baby grand piano is at a friend’s house in Ohio and her other grandmother’s antique pump organ is at another friend’s (can’t have those instruments in a storage unit.)  Our other family antiques – we sold all the other furniture – are stored in Illinois near where our other son lives, as well as all our family photos, wall pictures, grandfather clock,  our dishes and our other clothes – we haven’t had too many with us for all these years being so mobile – these are all in his basement.

     Yes, we know the rule:  If you haven’t used it for 1 year (or however long you want to say?), you don’t need it. But….at least everything is sorted!

     So although we will no longer need to pack and unpack every time we come to Seattle, which we have done for all these years – and it was getting to be harder and harder psychologically to do that – when the storage unit in Seattle was open versus the airline schedule – it is now more relaxing to have our things easily available.
   And an extra bonus:  finally able to move Joan’s grandmother’s antique Victorian sofa and chair which have been in a storage unit here for seven years!

      We just got back from Italy and France so need to get the BLOG entries done for that trip….we’ll be in Seattle now for 6 weeks and then go out again for 3 months.


----------



## Miss Marty (Aug 4, 2014)

*Travel Website for BC - www.hellobc.com*

_
August 2014_

Victoria /vɪkˈtɔriə/ is the capital city of British Columbia, Canada and is located on the southern tip of Vancouver Island off Canada's Pacific coast.

Victoria boasts many historic buildings and some of the best museums in Western Canada. The city's Chinatown is the second oldest in North America after San Francisco's.

_Enjoy your stay in Victoria the "City of Gardens"_


----------



## ronparise (Aug 4, 2014)

ronandjoan said:


> We now have joined the other “full-timers” who still have a place to hang their hat “back home” (even Ray Harper, everyone’s inspiration, had a condo he went back to;: he was only out “full-timing” for six months at a time.)  As we sold our house in 2008, we were literally “homeless” except we had the great timeshare “homes” all around the country to stay in.  Initially we thought we would go for two years and then we would know where we wanted to retire.  But we liked everywhere we went!   So after six years of no home base, we have decided to rent our son’s condo in Renton, Washington to have a home base there, although we will still be going out timesharing:  and the reasoning to do this?????
> Grandkids growing up!  Our oldest has his senior year next year and the youngest is 11…not that many more years left.
> 
> However, we still do not have our “home”!  Our important “homey” things are still stored in the East:  Joan’s grandmother’s baby grand piano is at a friend’s house in Ohio and her other grandmother’s antique pump organ is at another friend’s (can’t have those instruments in a storage unit.)  Our other family antiques – we sold all the other furniture – are stored in Illinois near where our other son lives, as well as all our family photos, wall pictures, grandfather clock,  our dishes and our other clothes – we haven’t had too many with us for all these years being so mobile – these are all in his basement.
> ...



Some folks that RV full time own a lot at an RV park with a small permenant building on it. The building is for extra living space or storage, and a real bathroom. Call it home base.  

I met a couple a few years ago that rented out their home on the water; All except the dock and the garage. They lived (and traveled) on their sailboat. They stored all their stuff in the garage, and they dock at their dock when they came "home"

I sold a small condo once to a guy and his wife that were moving out of the country for a job. They didnt want to cut their ties to the US or not have a place to come back too.  They bought the smallest cheapest condo I could find and they use it as a storage unit.


So it seems folks that do what you do and go "homeless" often maintain a "home base"   and there are lots of ways to do that

Ray Harper may have been your inspiration; you are mine......one of these days...


----------



## Miss Marty (Aug 24, 2014)

I am un able to check your blog was wondering if you 
 and your
 family are ok


----------



## Mike&Edie (Aug 24, 2014)

Miss Marty,

We are fine.  We are about 150 miles south of Napa and didn't feel anything.  Thanks for checking.

Mike&Edie
www.fulltimetimeshare.com


----------



## jimmylinn2014 (Aug 25, 2014)

What a great thing to do. I had never thought of full time timesharing.


----------



## Miss Marty (Sep 25, 2014)

*Itinerary*

Hi

Noticed you haven`t updated your timeshare itinerary much for this fall and winter.  Any plans for East Coast Mid Atlantic travel in 2015?


----------



## Mike&Edie (Sep 25, 2014)

Miss Marty,

We leave in a couple of weeks to go to Glacier, Banff, and West Yellowstone.  After that we're heading East to Florida for the winter.  I haven't updated because I was reading something on Tug about safety when you travel.  Not sure yet what I'm going to put on the itinerary.  We are planning on attending Ron and Joan's get together in Florida.  Are you planning on going?

Hope you are doing well.

Mike&Edie
www.fulltimetimeshare.com


----------



## ronandjoan (Oct 12, 2014)

We've been out on the road now again and spending 5 weeks at our favorite: Telemark.  See our latest postings for the great COLORS up here!


----------



## Mike&Edie (Oct 12, 2014)

Ron and Joan,

We haven't spent much time in the Northern part of Eastern United States.  We're hoping to do that on our "adventure."  We follow your blog and enjoy it.  We're looking forward to the Tug gathering in Florida this winter and seeing you again.

Mike&Edie
www.fulltimetimeshare.com


----------



## fatbullfrog (Oct 13, 2014)

*Thank you for sharing your adventure!*

Mike & Edie,

I just wanted to post and let you know that you helped tremendously with my little family's decision to start travelling full-time.

My wife and I teach our children (ages 8, 5, and 3) at home and had wanted to use travel as a part of our children's education since the first one was little bitty.

We were introduced to timesharing in early 2013 and quickly figured out that it could allow us to travel more. After spending 5 weeks travelling that first year, we knew we'd found the way to affordably turn the world into our childrens' classroom.

Of course, the proposition of full-time travel is a bit daunting, but we were hopeful. We found your blog and our resolve strengthened. Ultimately, we decided to put everything in storage and hit the road -- the worst thing that would happen is that we'd have a bad time and move back into a permanent residence, right?

We let our lease expire and, in the end of July 2014, we went through the wonderful exercise of simplifying our lives down to what could fit in our car, stuffed the rest into a storage unit, and checked into our first time share in downtown Reno, NV ... just 10 minutes from our former residence. We spent a week there, then we were off ...

Now, it's October and we've stayed in Arizona, Texas, Arkansas, Kentucky, New Hampshire, Maine, and now we're in South Carolina.

Everywhere we go, we discover so many things with our children. We look into the science of the place, the history, the foods, and also the art and culture. We are living like never before and we're spending about $1,000 less each month.

I want to thank you for your willingness to share your adventure. It helped us confirm that what we hoped for was actually possible.

When we left, all our friends wanted to know how long we'd be gone. We told them we might be gone for 3 months, or maybe 3 years. 

We're now 3 months in and having a blast. Ultimately, I think we'll keep doing it as long as it's fun.

Thanks again!


----------



## ronandjoan (Oct 14, 2014)

Hi bullfrog ( fat?)

Fabulous!!! Wonderful family activities and memories.  I homeschooled our kids for several years and used traveling to teach.  You can imagine how great Hawaii was !!  So much history and geology!!

We started out with a five week stay with our first  timeshare extended trip too!! Back in 2004.

Best of luck!!


----------



## Mike&Edie (Oct 14, 2014)

Wow!!! I want to read your blog!!!!!Edie and I are delighted that you read our blog and saw new possibilities for yourselves.  We really appreciate you taking the time to drop a post to let us know.  Sounds exciting, wonderful and a great experience for your kids.  We wish you every joy available from being on the road, and every safety.  We want to know more about your travels and if you look at our itinerary and we are ever within a 3-4 hour drive, lets meet. 

Mike and Edie
www.fulltimetimeshare.com


----------



## Miss Marty (Nov 4, 2014)

*Snow-capped peaks, glistening glaciers and sweeping vistas.*

November 2014

Mike and Edie - 
Love your pictures from the Canadian Rockies (great screen savers) 

Banff National Park  
Canada’s first national park,  west of Calgary, Alberta, Canada

Jasper National Park 
the gentle giant of the Rockies, the largest national park in the Canadian Rockies

1882 Lake of the Little Fishes - Lake Louise - This Emerald Lake was later renamed Lake Louise in honor of Queen Victoria's fourth daughter, Princess Louise Caroline Alberta.

Someday, I would love to visit the Magnificent Canadian Rockies and stay at The Fairmont Chateau Hotel (built over 100 years ago) at Lake Louise.


----------



## Mike&Edie (Nov 5, 2014)

Miss Marty,
So glad you liked the pictures.  It is so beautiful here.  We hope that you do get an opportunity to visit the Canadian Rockies and stay at the Fairmont.  It did not look like it was a hundred years old.  Edie and I had lunch there and spent $47 plus tip and thought it was a little expensive.  After looking at the menu's in Banff, we now realize what a bargain lunch that was in a fantastic setting.  Looked like a 5 star hotel to us.  Very nice.  We want to come back and spend a night there.


----------



## Miss Marty (Nov 15, 2014)

*Early November Snow in West Yellowstone Montana!*

_
Have an enjoyable & scenic thousand mile fall drive 
(Montana, Idaho, Nevada) back home to California _

WorldMark West Yellowstone 110 Gray Wolf Ave is the perfect t/s location.  

I was surprised to noticed (from your pictures) that there isn`t any covered or underground/garage type parking to keep people and their vehicle(s) out of the Montana cold weather and snow.  

How much snow did you get?

 Yellowstone National Park has been a top tourist destination since its opening in 1872. 

Montana is home to the West Entrance of Yellowstone National Park.


----------



## Miss Marty (Dec 3, 2014)

*Welcome back to Florida*

Mike and Edie - Enjoy winter timesharing 
in Orlando, Florida - The Sunshine State.

Florida is a state in the southeastern region of the United States, bordered to the west by the Gulf of Mexico, to the north by Alabama and Georgia, to the east by the Atlantic Ocean, and to the south by the Straits of Florida. 

The state capital is Tallahassee, the largest city is Jacksonville, and the largest metropolitan area is the Miami metropolitan area.


----------



## Miss Marty (Feb 1, 2015)

*Feb 2015*

Mike and Edie - Enjoy your flight to Rome and 21 day cruise 
to Greece, Turkey, France, Spain, Italy, Monaco, and Sicily.


----------



## Mike&Edie (Feb 2, 2015)

Miss Marty,

Thank you.  We are both excited.  We hope to have the blog updated on our cruise by early March.

Mike & Edie
www.fulltimetimeshare.com


----------



## chriskre (Feb 2, 2015)

Miss Marty said:


> Mike and Edie - Enjoy your flight to Rome and 21 day cruise
> to Greece, Turkey, France, Spain, Italy, Monaco, and Sicily.



Oh wow. 
Awesome!
Enjoy.   Bon voyage.  

Christine


----------



## Mike&Edie (Feb 2, 2015)

Christine,

Thank you.  We'll share all when we get back and have access to a computer again.

Mike & Edie
www.fulltimetimeshare.com


----------



## vnfilm (Feb 2, 2015)

WOW !!!! I would love the idea of fulltime timesharing to visit many places . Just wonder if you can share some tips how to start it . What do we need to do. Do we need to purchase a timeshare ? How do you make plan far in advance ( 3 months , 6 months ect...?)

Thank you !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mike&Edie (Feb 2, 2015)

vnfilm,

To book up months ahead, we mostly use RCI Extra Vacation Sales (best bang for buck and can get for under $300 a week, which is our target).  We also use AirBnB and EBay at times.  It took us quite a few months to be able to get ready to do this and rent out our home.  We try to share everything (good and bad) in the blog, including tips.

Good luck.

Mike & Edie
www.fulltimetimeshare.com


----------



## ronandjoan (Feb 3, 2015)

vnfilm said:


> WOW !!!! I would love the idea of fulltime timesharing to visit many places . Just wonder if you can share some tips how to start it . What do we need to do. Do we need to purchase a timeshare ? How do you make plan far in advance ( 3 months , 6 months ect...?)
> 
> Thank you !!!!!!!!!



We sold our house in 2008 and have been full time ever since , absolutely "homeless."  We plan years ahead and so can't use Extra 
Vacations so much as Mike and Edie do.... They drive more than we do... We fly from the West Coast to the East Coast so we don't have to have such long drives.  

We either exchange (usually not with RCI but the ither companies, especially the smaller ones) or go where we own since we need more of a guarantee as to where we are staying and coordinating with airline tickets ( we had to check on my mother in Seattle so often!!!)

You can check out how we set it up on our BLOG... Start from the beginning ( which is at the bottom)


----------



## Miss Marty (Mar 1, 2015)

*Mike and Edie - Can`t wait to read about your 21 day cruise*

_
Welcome Back_

Have a wonderful early Spring timesharing 
Oklahoma, Missouri, Illinois and Wisconsin.


----------



## Mike&Edie (Mar 1, 2015)

Thank you Miss Marty.

We are whipped and hunkered down in Oklahoma.  What a winter you have had, this weather is rough.  We had snow in Istanbul and thought that was something, nothing like what we drove into a day after we landed.  Hope you and your husband are well.

Mike


----------



## Miss Marty (Apr 1, 2015)

*Happy Easter*

Mike and Edie

Enjoy your 1,500 miles drive sightseeing across..
Wisconsin - South Dakota - Wyoming - Colorado


----------



## Mike&Edie (Apr 18, 2015)

Thanks Miss Marty, we have been enjoying.  Especially loved Mesa Verde National Park.

We have finally posted our expenses (including the cruises) for the last several months.

Mike&Edie
www.fulltimetimeshare.com


----------



## Miss Marty (Jun 21, 2015)

*Happy Father`s Day*

Mike and Edie

Can`t wait to read about your 2015 summer
Adventures along the West Coast & Canada

Happy First Day of Summer


----------



## Miss Marty (Aug 15, 2015)

*The long hot summer ...*

_
August 15, 2015_

Hope you are enjoying summer along the West Coast
(California, Oregon. Washington and Victoria Canada)

_Any timeshare plans for this fall and winter yet?_


----------



## Miss Marty (Dec 13, 2015)

*Happy Holidays ~ Mike and Edie*

Miss your daily updates and photos
Any timeshare travel plans for 2016?


----------



## chubby (Dec 14, 2015)

We are also missing the reports of good times and timeshare good places we do hope they are ok as it has been since September since there last report on there site


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Dec 14, 2015)

I also started following their blog shortly after I joined TUG and really enjoy reading about their adventures…

I hope they pop on just to say things are ok with their family.


----------



## Mike&Edie (Dec 14, 2015)

Thanks for the well wishes.  We are both well but have been so tied up with getting our place ready to sell so we can get back out on the road.  Our first hurdle was getting the renter out of our place; the second hurdle (and we're still dealing with it) was the animal urine smells in the house.  We might have to take out some walls as we've pulled up the carpet, laminate, and just about everything else and we still get smells.  We put in new flooring, granite, tile, and painted everything inside.  It's looking really good.  Now we need to do the outside and get it ready to put it on the market.  

We have taken a few little trips (Windsor, Oceanside, Disneyland, Marina Dunes), but we're so tired from everything else we haven't caught up.  Sorry.  Once this project is done we're very anxious to get back on the road and start the blog again.  We still have the North East and North Central USA to do, and we want to go back to Europe and explore.  We also want to see Australia and New Zealand.  

Wishing you all a very Merry Christmas and an awesome New Year.

Mike & Edie
www.fulltimetimeshare.com


----------



## ronandjoan (Dec 14, 2015)

We just got back from  6 weeks in Hawaii
 , leave tomorrow for 7 weeks in FL and then will be 5 weeks in PV. ( mexico)

Looking forward to seeing some of you in Orlando Jan 20 !

Hope you all saw the article on full time timesharing in the Timesharing. Today magazine and my most recent article there on the Wonders of the Olymoic National park.

Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## Mike&Edie (Dec 14, 2015)

We're bummed we won't be able to join the fun group in Florida this year, but hopefully next year.  So jealous of your Hawaii time.  Looking forward to getting there again soon.  Have fun in Florida and Mexico and say hi to everyone.  Looking forward to seeing you guys again.

Mike&Edie
www.fulltimetimeshare.com


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Dec 14, 2015)

Merry Christmas and I'm so happy that your family is doing well but just busy...




Mike&Edie said:


> Thanks for the well wishes.  We are both well but have been so tied up with getting our place ready to sell so we can get back out on the road.  Our first hurdle was getting the renter out of our place; the second hurdle (and we're still dealing with it) was the animal urine smells in the house.  We might have to take out some walls as we've pulled up the carpet, laminate, and just about everything else and we still get smells.  We put in new flooring, granite, tile, and painted everything inside.  It's looking really good.  Now we need to do the outside and get it ready to put it on the market.
> 
> We have taken a few little trips (Windsor, Oceanside, Disneyland, Marina Dunes), but we're so tired from everything else we haven't caught up.  Sorry.  Once this project is done we're very anxious to get back on the road and start the blog again.  We still have the North East and North Central USA to do, and we want to go back to Europe and explore.  We also want to see Australia and New Zealand.
> 
> ...


----------



## chubby (Dec 15, 2015)

Thanks for letting us know you are both ok renters can be good or bad you got the latter .
Let me know when you coming down to Aus as we come from here and could help  you with some tips on places to see and do New Zealand has so much see it will take for ever to tell you about
About the smells in the wall you have we have a product called Nil Oders down here see if you can get it over there it is a spray and you could spray it around the bottom of the walls it takes out all bad smells like that
I am not plugging this product in any way just trying to help
Have a great christmas and New year and get on the road again

Chubby


----------



## Mike&Edie (Dec 15, 2015)

Thanks Chubby.  We will look for it.  We are also going to try Killz.  We are very excited about getting to Australia and New Zealand and will definitely get in touch.

Mike&Edie
www.fulltimetimeshare.com


----------



## Miss Marty (Mar 25, 2016)

*Happy Easter ~ Mike&Edie*

Looking forward to your 2016 Spring 
Travels and Timeshare Adventures..


----------



## ronandjoan (Jul 19, 2016)

*Still Out for 6 Months*

Although we now have a home base, after 7 years of being totally "homeless" - having sold our house in 2008 -- we are still out 6 months of   the year!  (like Ray Harper, our inspiration was, as he had a condo to go to also )., 

Seeing more of NW and CA timeshares now, being on the west coast.  We just got back from Vancouver Island, BC, which is gorgeous!

Leaving for the Midwest - again,visiting DH's many friends and relatives there -  - next month - for a couple of months.

This week is our 47th anniversary - we were married on Moonwalk Day!  (BTW, married in Korea -- so it was on the 21st.)


----------



## donnaval (Jul 20, 2016)

Congrats on your anniversary Joan!  Look forward to continuing to read your ongoing albeit less frequent adventures.


----------



## Mike&Edie (Jul 20, 2016)

Congratulations Ron and Joan.  Quite the accomplishment.  Michael and I are getting close to our 28th!  Looking forward to seeing you in a couple of weeks.  We are also looking forward to getting our blog up and running again after taking so much time off to get the house remodeled.  We thought we were going to put it on the market but after getting it done (and it looks really good), Michael doesn't want to sell.  Oh well, Monterey County is a beautiful place to have a home base.

Victoria Splash here we come!

Mike & Edie
www.fulltimetimeshare.com


----------



## Miss Marty (Oct 29, 2016)

*Mike & Edie ~ Any East Coast Plans*



Looking forward to your Fall & Winter 
Travels and Timeshare Adventures..


----------



## ronsanford (Nov 8, 2016)

My wife and I are Wyndham Resorts Gold members.  We are considering becoming Platinum members which would give us enough points to live at least six months in Wyndham Resorts.  The other six months we can stay in a seasonal home.  In this scenario, Wyndham Resorts would be our only property ownership.   I would appreciate hearing iany suggestions about: 1) claiming Wyndham Resorts as a primary residence for tax purposes, 2) how to select a home address/residence, and 3) how to manage mail forwarding.


----------



## ronandjoan (Jan 27, 2017)

ronsanford said:


> My wife and I are Wyndham Resorts Gold members.  We are considering becoming Platinum members which would give us enough points to live at least six months in Wyndham Resorts.  The other six months we can stay in a seasonal home.  In this scenario, Wyndham Resorts would be our only property ownership.   I would appreciate hearing iany suggestions about: 1) claiming Wyndham Resorts as a primary residence for tax purposes, 2) how to select a home address/residence, and 3) how to manage mail forwarding.


HI
Sorry I didn;t see this before - I do not see if anyone else answered you. You can go to my BLOG at the beginning and it will tell you how we solved the "logistic" problems of which you speak - you cna always send me a PM (conversation) with questions,
JOAN


----------



## Miss Marty (Apr 4, 2017)

*Hi Mike and Edie *

Enjoyed reading your Feb. 2017
travel updates and photos from
California, Arizona, Texas, Louisiana,
Mississippi, Alabama, Florida, Georgia.


----------



## Miss Marty (Apr 4, 2017)

*Mike and Edie*

Looks like you have been traveling alot in
our neck of the woods this past March. 

North and South Carolina, Virginia, WV.,
PA, Washington DC and Dover Delaware.

Hope you are enjoying Newport, RI

The Breakers, Chateau-sur-Mer, The Elms, 
Marble House & Rosecliff are very beautiful.

Check out membership in
The Preservation Society of Newport 

http://www.newportmansions.org/

Are you planning on returning to
the Mid Atlantic area in April 2017.


----------



## Mike&Edie (Apr 5, 2017)

Sorry, we don't check in on Tug as much as we should.  We have been enjoying New England and will be leaving here on Friday and heading to New Hampshire for a week.  Or goal is to see every State Capitol and Presidential Library before we get back home to California in May.  This trip is different in that we are spending more time in hotels than resorts, which we don't like but is necessary in order to get it all done.  Michael has never been to New England before, and it's been thirty or so years for me, so we are really enjoying ourselves.  We are having a hard time getting used to the weather, however.  One day it's beautiful and the next there's snow.

I haven't updated the itinerary because we're thinking of redoing the blog and just have been going back and forth on what we want to do with it.  I tried to do the 2017 and couldn't get it to show up on the blog.

Also, our daughter is going to be having a baby (our first grandchild) and we know we'll be slowing way down when that happens (August).  

Hope you are well and still having fun traveling.

Mike&Edie
www.fulltimetimeshare.com


----------



## Miss Marty (Apr 20, 2017)

*Mike and Edie*

Hope you are enjoying your visit 
to Niagara Falls, Ontario, Canada
It is one of our favorite places!


----------



## Miss Marty (May 3, 2017)

Mike and Edie

Hope you enjoyed your 2017 visit to Oklahoma City
The Capital and largest city in the state of Oklahoma.


----------



## Mike&Edie (May 4, 2017)

We are loving all the State Capitols and Presidential Museums.  We have 6 more to do and we're finished with all in the lower 48 states.  Today we finished our last Presidential Museum (Truman) that was listed in the passport we bought at our first one we happened upon (Hoover).  Not sure what we're going to keep ourselves busy with once we finish all 50 State Capitols but I'm sure we'll figure something out.  Hope you are well.

Mike&Edie
www.fulltimetimeshare.com


----------



## The Coop's (May 10, 2017)

I literally have tears in  y eyes and I am SO excited that I came across this post. You two are living my DREAM LIFE!! My night is over because I will be reading everything about what yall have been doing the last few years and how to pull something like this off. My friends and family think Im nuts when I tell them how I want to buy an older RV and literally spend a year or 2 driving across country with my kids in tow. The could homeschool and the experience to see our beautiful country ohhh I can go on and on. I have a few ideas even on how my husband and I could still be able to support ourselves. Cant wait to read everything...lol..anywho, I am a Georgia girl, What are you favorite towns, parks, places that yall have  experienced in my home state. I would love to know....


----------



## Mike&Edie (May 13, 2017)

The Coop's said:


> I literally have tears in  y eyes and I am SO excited that I came across this post. You two are living my DREAM LIFE!! My night is over because I will be reading everything about what yall have been doing the last few years and how to pull something like this off. My friends and family think Im nuts when I tell them how I want to buy an older RV and literally spend a year or 2 driving across country with my kids in tow. The could homeschool and the experience to see our beautiful country ohhh I can go on and on. I have a few ideas even on how my husband and I could still be able to support ourselves. Cant wait to read everything...lol..anywho, I am a Georgia girl, What are you favorite towns, parks, places that yall have  experienced in my home state. I would love to know....


So glad you are enjoying our blog.  There are others out there (Ron and Joan, Senior Nomads, etc.), who also do this.  It helps that we're retired and have the time.  Early on our adventure we heard from another family like yours (with smaller kids) that were planning on doing this in timeshares (2-3 bedrooms).  We have never heard how their adventure turned out, or if they are still on it.  We enjoyed the Carter Library in Atlanta, and the whole city of Atlanta that we got to see.  That's about all we saw of Georgia but would like to go back and explore more.  So many places we want to go back and explore.  Too many places and too little time.  Let us know when you become travelers!

Mike & Edie
www.fulltimetimeshare.com


----------



## Miss Marty (May 13, 2017)

Mike and Edie

Enjoyed your spring photos of _Shoshone Falls_
waterfall on the Snake River in southern Idaho
At 212 feet, the falls are higher than Niagara Falls.

Thanks for sharing your Capitol and
Presidential Library travel experiences

I plan to learn more about the Idaho State Capitol
Restoration and View the Photo and Video Galleries

Online @ Capital of Light Tour 

Idaho’s Capitol is the only state capitol in the                             
United States heated by geothermal energy.
http://idahoptv.org/productions/specials/capitoloflight/tour_grounds.cfm


----------



## Miss Marty (Jun 11, 2017)

*
2019
*

*
Theodore Roosevelt Presidential Library

Dickinson, North Dakota 58602*


One hundred years after his death,
Theodore Roosevelt  America’s 26th President 
will finally have a Presidential Library.  (TRPLF)

www.theodorerooseveltcenter.org


----------



## Miss Marty (Oct 14, 2017)

Mike and Edie

Miss your posts and photos on your blog.
How are you and your family in California.
Any travel plans for fall & winter this year.


----------



## Miss Marty (Jun 20, 2018)

Mike & Edie

Its been a little over a year.
Miss your posts on your tug
Stop by and let us know how
you are enjoying retirement.


----------



## ronandjoan (Jun 20, 2018)

Miss Marty said:


> Mike & Edie
> 
> Its been a little over a year.
> Miss your posts on your tug
> ...



Yes, they have a new grandchild they are enjoying, need I say mire?  We stopped by their place in May  ( after 6 weeks in southern CA, staying in timeshares there) and it was so much fun.  (You need to swing by there too).  We’ll see them again in Victoria BC in August.  
      We still timeshare 6 months of the year. Right now on our way to Stoneridge Resort in ID, one of our favorite timeshares.


----------



## Miss Marty (Nov 16, 2018)

To: Mike & Edie - Happy Thanksgiving, 
Merry Christmas and Happy New Year


----------

